# Luiz Adriano è del Milan, è ufficiale



## Tifo'o (2 Luglio 2015)

Con una nota ufficiale, il Milan comunica che ha acquistato Luiz Adriano. Per lui contratto con scadenza 30 giugno 2020. Farà parte del gruppo nei prossimi giorni.

Lo Shakhtar Donetsk ha confermato il costo del cartellino: 8 milioni di euro.


----------



## Tifo'o (2 Luglio 2015)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Con una nota ufficiale, il Milan comunica che ha acquistato Luiz Adriano. Per lui contratto con scadenza 30 giugno 2020. Farà parte del gruppo nei prossimi giorni.



Sarà stato pagato 8 mln immagino Galliani..una volta aspettava che i giocatori andassero a zero. Ore butta i soldi a casaccio...ci sta distruggendo con i suoi scarsoni.


----------



## Roten1896 (2 Luglio 2015)

Direi che in attacco siamo a posto (peccato per Ibra) 
adesso concentrarsi sulla difesa!!!


----------



## robs91 (2 Luglio 2015)




----------



## Darren Marshall (2 Luglio 2015)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Con una nota ufficiale, il Milan comunica che ha acquistato Luiz Adriano. Per lui contratto con scadenza 30 giugno 2020. Farà parte del gruppo nei prossimi giorni.



Sono contento. Buon acquisto, sicuramente un altra storia rispetto ai vari Destro, Pazzini e Co.


----------



## Dumbaghi (2 Luglio 2015)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Con una nota ufficiale, il Milan comunica che ha acquistato Luiz Adriano. Per lui contratto con scadenza 30 giugno 2020. Farà parte del gruppo nei prossimi giorni.



5 anni di contratto 

Forza Luigino, ora sei dei nostri, vai e segna un gol con l'uomo a terra alla Juve.


----------



## The Ripper (2 Luglio 2015)

2020....2020...2020!!!!!!!!!!!

Vi prego..vi prego...cacciate Galliani...vi prego...
Ennesimo bidone che ci terremo finché morte non ci separi.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (2 Luglio 2015)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Con una nota ufficiale, il Milan comunica che ha acquistato Luiz Adriano. Per lui contratto con scadenza 30 giugno 2020. Farà parte del gruppo nei prossimi giorni.



Ma perché, perché, perché, PERCHE' 5 anni di contratto???

Altro acquisto che si giustificherebbe solo con l'arrivo di Dio


----------



## pisolo22 (2 Luglio 2015)

Non mi dispiace come acquisto speriamo sia il nostro nuovo Tomasson il 12 uomo buono pronto a buttarla sempre dentro, solo una domanda mi sorge spontanea con lui e Bacca ora i 2 slot per gli extracomunitari sono pieni non potremmo prenderne altri , io ricordo che a gennaio se non sbaglio dovevano approvare una nuova regola la lega su la questione proprio degli extra , qualcuno può darmi qualche delucidazione a riguardo????


----------



## ralf (2 Luglio 2015)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> 2020....2020...2020!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Vi prego..vi prego...cacciate Galliani...vi prego...
> Ennesimo bidone che ci terremo finché morte non ci separi.



Ricordati nella gioia e nel dolore


----------



## Sotiris (2 Luglio 2015)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Con una nota ufficiale, il Milan comunica che ha acquistato Luiz Adriano. Per lui contratto con scadenza 30 giugno 2020. Farà parte del gruppo nei prossimi giorni.



madre de dios, 4 anni di Bacca e 5 anni di Luiz Adriano.
mamma mia che tristezza.


----------



## il condor (2 Luglio 2015)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Con una nota ufficiale, il Milan comunica che ha acquistato Luiz Adriano. Per lui contratto con scadenza 30 giugno 2020. Farà parte del gruppo nei prossimi giorni.



curioso di sapere quanti soldi avrà speso Galliani per prenderlo. Soldi che potevano essere dirottati per parte del difensore.


----------



## robs91 (2 Luglio 2015)

il condor ha scritto:


> curioso di sapere quanti soldi avrà speso Galliani per prenderlo. Soldi che potevano essere dirottati per parte del difensore.



si parla di 7-8 milioni


----------



## Tifo'o (2 Luglio 2015)

Slot extra buttato nel cesso.. a sto punto prendevo Gabicoso, che almeno è una scommessa...

Questo 28 enne dal campionato Ucraino cosa volte che faccia? Inutile dire che di questo giocatore non ci liberemo mai in futuro visto l'ingaggio dato da Galliani


----------



## Love (2 Luglio 2015)

luiz adriano bacca menez uno tra niang ed elsha...ma adesso ci vuole ibrahimovic...senza se e senza ma...e sarebbe un attacco top...in italia sarebbe davvero il top...


----------



## aleslash (2 Luglio 2015)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Con una nota ufficiale, il Milan comunica che ha acquistato Luiz Adriano. Per lui contratto con scadenza 30 giugno 2020. Farà parte del gruppo nei prossimi giorni.


Buon acquisto, ovviamente in attacco aspettiamo sempre il botto vero


----------



## Louis Gara (2 Luglio 2015)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Con una nota ufficiale, il Milan comunica che ha acquistato Luiz Adriano. Per lui contratto con scadenza 30 giugno 2020. Farà parte del gruppo nei prossimi giorni.



Cinque anni di contratto? Ma Galliani vuole lasciare le macerie dopo che se ne va? 

Comunque aspettiamo le cifre.


----------



## il condor (2 Luglio 2015)

robs91 ha scritto:


> si parla di 7-8 milioni



fossero solo quelli il problema. 2020!!! Ci ritroveremo a pagare stipendi a due 33 enni. Bacca e Adriano.


----------



## mark (2 Luglio 2015)

Non ho parole.. Sono sconcertato!! Per una volta che ci sono i soldi li BUTTIAMO via così!! Ce ne pentiremo!! È mai possibile che non ci sia mai un MINIMO di pianificazione in questa società!! In confronto all'Inter, alla Juve e alla Roma siamo indietro anni luce sotto questo aspetto!! Sarà anche un buon giocatore, ma ragazzi fino al 2020 c'è da mettersi le mani nei capelli, manco fosse giovane


----------



## Diavolo18 (2 Luglio 2015)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Sono contento. Buon acquisto, sicuramente un altra storia rispetto ai vari Destro, Pazzini e Co.



ah boh. Uno che viene con 9 goal dal campionato Ucraino e che in Champions ah segnato solo contro il BATE e uno col Porto? Sarà. Sperem. Personalmente sono indifferente a questo trasferimento. Se funziona, tanto meglio.


----------



## J&B (2 Luglio 2015)

Ha 28 anni appena


----------



## Giangy (2 Luglio 2015)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Con una nota ufficiale, il Milan comunica che ha acquistato Luiz Adriano. Per lui contratto con scadenza 30 giugno 2020. Farà parte del gruppo nei prossimi giorni.


Acquisto abbastanza discreto, una domanda, ma era già a Milano pure il giocatore, ho visto una foto


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (2 Luglio 2015)

Mi ricordo che fino all'anno passato quasi lo si invocava Luiz Adriano, adesso è diventato tutt'a un tratto un cesso?


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (2 Luglio 2015)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Slot extra buttato nel cesso.. a sto punto prendevo Gabicoso, che almeno è una scommessa...
> 
> Questo 28 enne dal campionato Ucraino cosa volte che faccia? Inutile dire che di questo giocatore non ci liberemo mai in futuro visto l'ingaggio dato da Galliani



Niente Marko Pjaca tra l'altro, chiesto da Mihajlovic

Questo vende Rami a 8, un centrale, prende un attaccante a 8.. Boh


----------



## Louis Gara (2 Luglio 2015)

*Laudisa (Gazzetta): allo Shakhtar 8 milioni. Per Luiz Adriano contratto fino al 2020.*


----------



## The Ripper (2 Luglio 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Mi ricordo che fino all'anno passato quasi lo si invocava Luiz Adriano, adesso è diventato tutt'a un tratto un cesso?



chi era il folle?


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (2 Luglio 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Laudisa (Gazzetta): allo Shakthar 8 milioni. Per Luiz Adriano contratto fino al 2020.*



Imbarazzante, una volta era il RE dei pezzenti quando non doveva fare il pezzente...


----------



## Pamparulez (2 Luglio 2015)

Mah... Mi lascia perplesso il discorso slot extracom finiti, la durata del contratto.. E il valore del calciatore. Davanti sono troppi.. Per sperare in ibra bisogna venderne diversi


----------



## franck3211 (2 Luglio 2015)

Vedremo se sarà una buona riserva


----------



## mark (2 Luglio 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Laudisa (Gazzetta): allo Shakhtar 8 milioni. Per Luiz Adriano contratto fino al 2020.*



Sono sconvolto!! Che SCHIFO!! Galliani vergognati!! Vuole il male del Milan questo


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (2 Luglio 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Laudisa (Gazzetta): allo Shakthar 8 milioni. Per Luiz Adriano contratto fino al 2020.*



Se ci sono i soldi per questi, ci saranno pure per difensore e centrocampista (Ibra è cosa a parte). Personalmente invece che dare di matto perché si spende troppo preferisco essere contento perché si spende e si cerca di rinforzare la squadra. Non dimentico il recentissimo passato. Per cui benvenuto Luiz e speriamo possa far bene! Ora sotto con le altre pedine.


----------



## corvorossonero (2 Luglio 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Laudisa (Gazzetta): allo Shakhtar 8 milioni. Per Luiz Adriano contratto fino al 2020.*



Lol...galliani è un incompetente.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (2 Luglio 2015)

Terribile


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (2 Luglio 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Laudisa (Gazzetta): allo Shakhtar 8 milioni. Per Luiz Adriano contratto fino al 2020.*



Basta che quest'acquisto non escluda Ibra, senno' e' davvero una tragedia


----------



## mark (2 Luglio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Se ci sono i soldi per questi, ci saranno pure per difensore e centrocampista (Ibra è cosa a parte). Personalmente invece che dare di matto perché si spende troppo preferisco essere contento perché si spende e si cerca di rinforzare la squadra. Non dimentico il recentissimo passato. Per cui benvenuto Luiz e speriamo possa far bene! Ora sotto con le altre pedine.



Peccato che con questi acquisti, per me, la rosa non la rinforzi affatto!! Anzi aumenti solamente il numero dei giocatori con le relative conseguenze di organico, monte ingaggi ecc..


----------



## Now i'm here (2 Luglio 2015)

58 mln buttati per 3 giocatori modesti, con contratti folli. 

bah. 
non lo conosco ma dai video visti pare un robinho per la freddezza sotto porta.


----------



## Kaw (2 Luglio 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Laudisa (Gazzetta): allo Shakhtar 8 milioni. Per Luiz Adriano contratto fino al 2020.*


8 milioni per un giocatore in scadenza 
Intendiamoci, come tifosi non possiamo sputare su questa cosa, era da secoli che speravo di riavere una società in grado di non farsi troppi problemi nello spendere soldi sul mercato, ma allo stesso tempo c'è da essere giudiziosi. 
8 milioni per cartellino e ingaggio di 5 anni mi sembrano eccessivi.
Quindi mi aspetto un simile investimento anche in difesa e a centrocampo, non hanno scuse...


----------



## tifosa asRoma (2 Luglio 2015)

Ragazzi ma i contratti si fanno lunghi per una questione di ammortamento del cartellino e dello stipendio, più anni di contratto ci sono e meno pesa sul bilancio annuale il calciatore .


----------



## Giangy (2 Luglio 2015)

Secondo me ora partirà sicuramente Matri a titolo definitivo


----------



## J&B (2 Luglio 2015)

L'anno scorso la Roma avrebbe fatto follie per questo giocatore,com'è che adesso.......??????


----------



## Darren Marshall (2 Luglio 2015)

Diavolo18 ha scritto:


> ah boh. Uno che viene con 9 goal dal campionato Ucraino e che in Champions ah segnato solo contro il BATE e uno col Porto? Sarà. Sperem. Personalmente sono indifferente a questo trasferimento. Se funziona, tanto meglio.



Nell'ultima stagione ha collezionato 33 presenze tra campionato e coppe ed ha messo a segno 21 gol. In oltre negli ultimi 6 anni è sempre andato in doppia cifra.


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (2 Luglio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Se ci sono i soldi per questi, ci saranno pure per difensore e centrocampista (Ibra è cosa a parte). Personalmente invece che dare di matto perché si spende troppo preferisco essere contento perché si spende e si cerca di rinforzare la squadra. Non dimentico il recentissimo passato. Per cui benvenuto Luiz e speriamo possa far bene! Ora sotto con le altre pedine.



Speriamo ora che la societa' si concentri sulla difesa. Venderei Alex, liberando cosi' una casella extra-comunitario, e prenderei un difensore forte e di prospettiva (Romagnoli andrebbe bene)


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (2 Luglio 2015)

J&B ha scritto:


> L'anno scorso la Roma avrebbe fatto follie per questo giocatore,com'è che adesso.......??????



Era vicino al Fenerbache tra l'altro, il cimitero di elefanti per eccellenza


----------



## corvorossonero (2 Luglio 2015)

Se non ho letto male, pare, e dico pare, che prenderà 3,5 a stagione!!! Rinchiudete Galliani immediatamente.


----------



## bmb (2 Luglio 2015)

Mi accontenterei di una prima stagione come quella di Robinho. I mediocri sono altri. Non è un fenomeno, ma neanche un incapace. Abbiamo pianto (io no) per la riserva di Bacca in nazionale, e ci siamo lamentati del titolare. Ci lamentiamo del miglior giovane italiano in circolazione e giudichiamo L. Adriano un incapace senza, probabilmente, averlo mai visto giocare (se non su youtube). Diciamo che c'è un po' di prevenzione per come opera chi si occupa del mercato.
Ovviamente ciò non significa che sia soddisfatto del mercato finora. Adesso aspetto Zeta.


----------



## Diavolo18 (2 Luglio 2015)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Nell'ultima stagione ha collezionato 33 presenze tra campionato e coppe ed ha messo a segno 21 gol. In oltre negli ultimi 6 anni è sempre andato in doppia cifra.



ma da dove li hai tirati fuori questi dati? 21 presenze in campionato e 9 goal.
L'anno prima 20 goal.
L'anno prima ancora 7 goal.

Ripeto, per quanto mi riguarda è il mistero assoluto. Spero che gli scout abbiano lavorato bene ma visto il palmares, potrebbe floppare tranquillamente. Mi auguro vivamente di no
[MENTION=1016]Diavolo18[/MENTION] no link esterni. Cita solo la fonte


----------



## Tifo'o (2 Luglio 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Laudisa (Gazzetta): allo Shakhtar 8 milioni. Per Luiz Adriano contratto fino al 2020.*



Pazzesco.. la cosa incredibile che se avessimo avuto zero euri, questo avrebbe aspettato Gennaio.
Con i soldi Galliani ci sa fare si si


----------



## bmb (2 Luglio 2015)

E giusto per le statistiche: Luiz Adriano ('87) 130 in 277 partite. JM ('86) 176 in 345.


----------



## markjordan (2 Luglio 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Mi ricordo che fino all'anno passato quasi lo si invocava Luiz Adriano, adesso è diventato tutt'a un tratto un cesso?


sempre cosi'
ottima riserva


----------



## hiei87 (2 Luglio 2015)

Se dovesse essere l'ultimo acquisto nel reparto avanzato, e quindi il compagno d'attacco di Bacca nell'ipotetico 11 titolare, sarebbe un'operazione disastrosa. L'ennesima.
Altrimenti sarebbe un bel colpo. Come riserva è perfetto. E non è detto che non possa rivelarsi meglio di Bacca....


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (2 Luglio 2015)




----------



## il condor (2 Luglio 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Laudisa (Gazzetta): allo Shakhtar 8 milioni. Per Luiz Adriano contratto fino al 2020.*



non so se preferire il blocco del mercato o veder continuare Galliani che butta soldi nel water.
58mln per Luiz Adriano, Bacca e Bertolacci.


----------



## Tifo'o (2 Luglio 2015)

La cosa tragica è che il Gallo sta facendo sempre i soliti errori. Contratti lunghi e faraonici.Proprio quella situazione che ci ha portato a creare una situazione economica disastrosa. 
E lui continua a farlo..non so che pensare.. 


Se il Milan non va in Champions, non so immaginare la situazione. Bee DEVE mandarlo


----------



## Darren Marshall (2 Luglio 2015)

Diavolo18 ha scritto:


> ma da dove li hai tirati fuori questi dati? 21 presenze in campionato e 9 goal.
> L'anno prima 20 goal.
> L'anno prima ancora 7 goal.
> 
> ...



Ho specificato campionato e coppe. Un giocatore si valuta nel complessivo non solo per una sola competizione. Comunque puoi trovare i dati comodamente su transfermarkt o su wikipedia.


----------



## Ian.moone (2 Luglio 2015)

Il giocatore non si discute.

MA

Pagare 8 milioni uno che si libera fra 6 mesi
Fare un contratto di 5 anni


Non ho parole.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (2 Luglio 2015)

Spero nel lungo periodo di non dover bestemmiarlo. Alla fine come sostituto,perché se torna Ibra quello sarà,va bene. Di certo è meglio di matri,pazzini o destro

I soldi a quanto pare non sono un problema.


----------



## Darren Marshall (2 Luglio 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Mi ricordo che fino all'anno passato quasi lo si invocava Luiz Adriano, adesso è diventato tutt'a un tratto un cesso?



Vero. I misteri di Milan World.


----------



## Jino (2 Luglio 2015)

Acquisto che francamente mi sfugge nel senso, dopo Bacca secondo finalizzatore, terzo con Matri attualmente in rosa.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (2 Luglio 2015)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> chi era il folle?


Non ricordo alcun utente in particolare però ricordo che era opinione diffusa nel forum, alla luce dei Matri e dei Torres, citare proprio Luiz Adriano tra i centravanti ideali da cui ripartire. Adesso è diventato un cesso, sempre secondo l'opinione del forum.


----------



## Z A Z A' (2 Luglio 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Laudisa (Gazzetta): allo Shakhtar 8 milioni. Per Luiz Adriano contratto fino al 2020.*



Non è uno scarpone,ma è l'ennesimo acquisto doppione. Inoltre 8 milioni per uno che avresti preso gratis a dicembre mi sembra una follia. E cinque anni di contratto sono tantissimi.


----------



## Renegade (2 Luglio 2015)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Slot extra buttato nel cesso.. a sto punto prendevo Gabicoso, che almeno è una scommessa...
> 
> Questo 28 enne dal campionato Ucraino cosa volte che faccia? Inutile dire che di questo giocatore non ci liberemo mai in futuro visto l'ingaggio dato da Galliani



Che poi è l'ennesimo doppione di Bacca e Matri. Potevamo aspettare Dicembre per non pagarlo almeno. A questo punto o hanno usato i soldi di Rami oppure è stato strapagato con super ingaggio. Contratto fino al 2020 assurdo poi. Vi prego, portate un DS al Milan.


----------



## ralf (2 Luglio 2015)

Ian.moone ha scritto:


> Il giocatore non si discute.
> 
> MA
> 
> ...



Noi non facciamo sgarbi alle altre squadre cit.


----------



## Jonnys (2 Luglio 2015)

Io sono convinto che Bacca e Luiz Adriano possono giocare insieme, alla fine sono entrambi prime punte atipiche e di movimento, non uno statico alla Matri per dire!


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (2 Luglio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


>



Questo era già a Milano a farsi le foto e nessuno lo sapeva? Bel segnale. 

comunque ho buone sensazioni su di lui


----------



## il condor (2 Luglio 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Mi ricordo che fino all'anno passato quasi lo si invocava Luiz Adriano, adesso è diventato tutt'a un tratto un cesso?



quasi nessuno dice che è un cesso. Solo pagare 8mln per uno che prendi gratis fra 6 mesi e gli fai 5 anni alla bellezza di 28 anni con stipendio da 3,5mln è da incompetente. A questo punto credo che lo shatush da 12mln verrà regalato a preziosi.



DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> Questo era già a Milano a farsi le foto e nessuno lo sapeva? Bel segnale.
> 
> comunque ho buone sensazioni su di lui



sportmediaset ha scritto che le visite mediche le ha fatte stamattina.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (2 Luglio 2015)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> Questo era già a Milano a farsi le foto e nessuno lo sapeva? Bel segnale.
> 
> comunque ho buone sensazioni su di lui



Già... ma vedo che non lo ha notato nessun altro. Però quando ci facevamo le foto sull'aereo subito giù con le battute. Così non va bene, e lo dico con amarezza.


----------



## Louis Gara (2 Luglio 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Non ricordo alcun utente in particolare però ricordo che era opinione diffusa nel forum, alla luce dei Matri e dei Torres, citare proprio Luiz Adriano tra i centravanti ideali da cui ripartire. Adesso è diventato un cesso, sempre secondo l'opinione del forum.



Nel Milan pezzente e senza un euro, con Torres sciancato, Pazzini disadattato, Luiz Adriano era come una luce nell'oscurità...
In questo Milan ne potevamo tranquillamente fare a meno, soprattutto alla luce degli incomprensibili 5 anni di contratto...


----------



## Dexter (2 Luglio 2015)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Con una nota ufficiale, il Milan comunica che ha acquistato Luiz Adriano. Per lui contratto con scadenza 30 giugno 2020. Farà parte del gruppo nei prossimi giorni.



Cartellino strapagato vista la scadenza fra 6 mesi, contratto lunghissimo per un classe '87 (bastava un triennale), in un ruolo con caratteristiche che ha già Bacca. Ora se parte Matri e vuoi fargli fare la riserva di Bacca allora ok, ma se si aspettano che giochino in coppia ci attende il 7° posto.


----------



## ralf (2 Luglio 2015)

il condor ha scritto:


> quasi nessuno dice che è un cesso. Solo pagare 8mln per uno che prendi gratis fra 6 mesi e gli fai 5 anni alla bellezza di 28 anni con stipendio da 3,5mln è da incompetente.



Piuttosto se dovevo spendere,prendevo Pjaca che almeno è giovane


----------



## markjordan (2 Luglio 2015)

Ian.moone ha scritto:


> Il giocatore non si discute.
> 
> MA
> 
> ...


ma conoscete l'ammortamento ?
e matri invece di cederlo ora aspetti gennaio ?
forse non avete capito che e' cambiato tutto 
non e' contro di te
ma criticare una ottima riserva x soldi che non sono + un problema ....
intanto rami a 8 e' un colpaccio


----------



## Darren Marshall (2 Luglio 2015)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Cartellino strapagato vista la scadenza fra 6 mesi, contratto lunghissimo per un classe '87 (bastava un triennale), in un ruolo con caratteristiche ha già Bacca. Ora se parte Matri e vuoi fargli fare la riserva di Bacca allora ok, ma se si aspettano che giochino in coppia ci attende il 7° posto.



Ma un Bacca - L. Adriano supportati da Ibra?


----------



## Diavolo18 (2 Luglio 2015)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Ho specificato campionato e coppe. Un giocatore si valuta nel complessivo non solo per una sola competizione. Comunque puoi trovare i dati comodamente su transfermarkt o su wikipedia.



ah va beh, allora è che usiamo proprio due metriche diverse. Il fatto che abbia segnato 8 goal al BATE in due partite diciamo che mi interessa poco. Mentre certamente mi preoccupa che in due stagioni su 3 non sia andato in doppia cifra nel campionato ucraino. Per dire Pazzini (che a me fa pietà) solo 3 anni fa segnava comunque 15 goal in Serie A.

Coppe poi manco le prendo in considerazione, visto che molte squadre usano le riserve, come in Italia.
Poi ripeto, spero che lo staff sappia cosa sta facendo. Però visto che c'era la possibilità di prenderlo a zero, avrei preferito così.


----------



## corvorossonero (2 Luglio 2015)

Raga anche io non capisco perché spenderne 8 per un giocatore che si poteva prendere a 0. Poi però faccio un ragionamento. Se io avessi a disposizione fondi non dico infiniti, perché non siamo il psg o city, ma quantomeno importanti, me lo posso ampiamente permettere di spendere 8 mln per una riserva. Se andiamo a vedere le altre grandi squadre, spendono anche di più per le riserve. Per 7/8 anni noi non abbiamo mai speso così tanto in una sola finestra di mercato. Ora io sono scettico per natura, ma cavolo 3 giocatori a 58 mln (vabbè che non sono campioni, e purtroppo questo è un bel problema, colpa dell'inadeguatezza di fester ma anche del fatto che abbiamo perso tanto appeal) e non con prestiti con diritto di riscatto come fa l'inter, significa che la grana c'è ed è pure tanta. Cerchiamo di vedere il lato positivo di questo mercato. Se dovesse arrivare pure un bel centrocampista, un bel difensore di prospettiva come romagnoli o il sogno laporte,mancherebbe solo la ciliegina sulla torta, ovvero Re Zlatan e io per questo mercato mi riterrei ampiamente soddisfatto. D'altronde la squadra non può essere rivoluzionata in toto in una sola sessione. Questa sarà la base su cui poi aggiungere i tasselli veramente Top.


----------



## Renegade (2 Luglio 2015)

8 milioni per un calciatore in scadenza tra quattro mesi. Non ci si può credere. Slot extracomunitario occupato da un doppione. Contratto di CINQUE anni ad un 28enne. Aspetto di sapere le cifre sull'ingaggio per vomitare.


----------



## il condor (2 Luglio 2015)

markjordan ha scritto:


> ma conoscete l'ammortamento ?
> e matri invece di cederlo ora aspetti gennaio ?
> forse non avete capito che e' cambiato tutto
> non e' contro di te
> ...



fino a gennaio tieni lo shatush da 12mln. A gennaio prendi luiz a gratis e sbologni lo shatush. easy.
è cambiato tutto ma non è cambiato niente. L'incompetenza resta.


----------



## MaggieCloun (2 Luglio 2015)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Con una nota ufficiale, il Milan comunica che ha acquistato Luiz Adriano. Per lui contratto con scadenza 30 giugno 2020. Farà parte del gruppo nei prossimi giorni.




Se viene per fare il titolare non mi va come riserva mi potrebbe andare bene ma contratto 5 anni troppo troppo.


----------



## Reblanck (2 Luglio 2015)

Altro bidone poi fino al 2020 hahaha ! 
I soldi ci sono ma non tanti ecco xché arrivano questi bidoni.


----------



## Dexter (2 Luglio 2015)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Ma un Bacca - L. Adriano supportati da Ibra?


Non ha senso lo stesso, è come Ibra dietro Pazzini-Matri, nonostante i due sudamericani siano molto più forti.


----------



## Darren Marshall (2 Luglio 2015)

Diavolo18 ha scritto:


> ah va beh, allora è che usiamo proprio due metriche diverse. Il fatto che abbia segnato 8 goal al BATE in due partite diciamo che mi interessa poco. Mentre certamente mi preoccupa che in due stagioni su 3 non sia andato in doppia cifra nel campionato ucraino. Per dire Pazzini (che a me fa pietà) solo 3 anni fa segnava comunque 15 goal in Serie A.
> 
> Coppe poi manco le prendo in considerazione, visto che molte squadre usano le riserve, come in Italia.
> Poi ripeto, spero che lo staff sappia cosa sta facendo. Però visto che c'era la possibilità di prenderlo a zero, avrei preferito così.



64 presenze tra Champions ed Europa League (Di cui gli ultimi 5 anni solo in Champions) e 32 gol messi a segno. Non facciamolo passare per il Matri di turno.


----------



## The Ripper (2 Luglio 2015)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Cartellino strapagato vista la scadenza fra 6 mesi, contratto lunghissimo per un classe '87 (bastava un triennale), in un ruolo con caratteristiche che ha già Bacca. Ora se parte Matri e vuoi fargli fare la riserva di Bacca allora ok, ma se si aspettano che giochino in coppia ci attende il 7° posto.



Come se giocassimo con Tomasson-Inzaghi.

Per me farà turnover.

Di lui mi piace che è umile. Sa mettersi a disposizione. 
Bah vediamo che hanno in mente


----------



## Renegade (2 Luglio 2015)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> 64 presenze tra Champions ed Europa League (Di cui gli ultimi 5 anni solo in Champions) e 32 gol messi a segno. Non facciamolo passare per il Matri di turno.



Con dietro Bernard e Douglas Costa a servirlo... Non De Jong e Bertolacci.


----------



## mark (2 Luglio 2015)

58 milioni per questi tre giocatori!! Non ci voglio credere!! Non ci voglio credere!! Bisogna mandare via Galliani


----------



## Renegade (2 Luglio 2015)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Come se giocassimo con *Tomasson*-Inzaghi.
> 
> Per me farà turnover.
> 
> ...



Tomasson vale 10 Bacca e 10 Luiz Adriano...Ad avercelo oggi.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (2 Luglio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Già... ma vedo che non lo ha notato nessun altro. Però quando ci facevamo le foto sull'aereo subito giù con le battute. Così non va bene, e lo dico con amarezza.



A me dei soldi frega poco,il giocatore non è un brocco ma nemmeno un fenomeno. Se lo si è voluto acquistare da subito vuole dire che forse è stata una richiesta dell'allenatore. I soldi a quanto pare non sono un problema. Se Galliani fallirà anche quest'anno con gli acquisti state certi che sarà defenestrato o i suoi poteri sul mercato diminuiranno,Bee non viene a buttare soldi a fondo perduto. 
È una situazione da win-win ad oggi la nostra.


----------



## Darren Marshall (2 Luglio 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Con dietro Bernard e Douglas Costa a servirlo... Non De Jong e Bertolacci.



Ma ragazzi è ovvio che serve un centrocampo adeguato, ma questo è alla base di tutte le squadre serie eh. Luiz Adriano e Bacca sono due ottimi finalizzatori. Serve anche il resto, su questo sono d'accordo, ma non si possono criticare questi due solo perché non sono dei giocatori che fanno reparto da solo, i giocatori di quest'ultimo tipo non ce li possiamo permettere ad oggi.


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (2 Luglio 2015)

avevamo Menez...avevamo Niang...ma purtroppo quando hai un uomo in palese malafede è inutile anche arrabbiarsi...purtroppo fino a quando al Milan ci sarà Galliani è inutile sperare di avere un futuro...e Bee ovviamente non dirà niente xkè va bene così..


----------



## Louis Gara (2 Luglio 2015)

*Anche il sito ufficiale dello Shakhtar conferma il costo di 8 milioni.*


----------



## mark (2 Luglio 2015)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> A me dei soldi frega poco,il giocatore non è un brocco ma nemmeno un fenomeno. Se lo si è voluto acquistare da subito vuole dire che forse è stata una richiesta dell'allenatore. I soldi a quanto pare non sono un problema. Se Galliani fallirà anche quest'anno con gli acquisti state certi che sarà defenestrato o i suoi poteri sul mercato diminuiranno,Bee non viene a buttare soldi a fondo perduto.
> È una situazione da win-win ad oggi la nostra.


L'unica consolazione è questa!! Se non si va ALMENO in champions voglio vedere Bee che defenestra Galliani all'istante!!


----------



## markjordan (2 Luglio 2015)

il condor ha scritto:


> fino a gennaio tieni lo shatush da 12mln. A gennaio prendi luiz a gratis e sbologni lo shatush. easy.
> è cambiato tutto ma non è cambiato niente. L'incompetenza resta.


se poi ce lo soffiavano insulti a iosa
ma perche' non aspettate la fine x criticare ?
chi diceva che i soldi non c'erano vuol passare un'estate di fesserie dette ?


----------



## Renegade (2 Luglio 2015)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Ma ragazzi è ovvio che serve un centrocampo adeguato, ma questo è alla base di tutte le squadre serie eh. Luiz Adriano e Bacca sono due ottimi finalizzatori. Serve anche il resto, su questo sono d'accordo, ma non si possono criticare questi due solo perché non sono dei giocatori che fanno reparto da solo, i giocatori di quest'ultimo tipo non ce li possiamo permettere ad oggi.



Martinez potevamo permettercelo per 5 mln in più di Bacca. Poi c'erano anche Lacazette, Benteke ecc. Ma vabbè. In ogni caso il punto è che finché non ci sono registi o rifinitori calciatori come Bacca o Adriano sono inutili. Se poi invece ci saranno quegli elementi a centrocampo allora il problema non si pone. Ma se dobbiamo rimanere con De Jong-Bertolacci-Poli ecc stiam buttando soldi.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (2 Luglio 2015)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> A me dei soldi frega poco,il giocatore non è un brocco ma nemmeno un fenomeno. Se lo si è voluto acquistare da subito vuole dire che forse è stata una richiesta dell'allenatore. I soldi a quanto pare non sono un problema. Se Galliani fallirà anche quest'anno con gli acquisti state certi che sarà defenestrato o i suoi poteri sul mercato diminuiranno,Bee non viene a buttare soldi a fondo perduto.
> È una situazione da win-win ad oggi la nostra.



Ormai chi è convinto che questa squadra si poteva risollevare solo con Tielemans, Gundogan e Higuain non cambierà idea. E la cosa mi dispiace perché non riusciamo ad essere contenti neanche adesso che stiamo investendo. C'è sempre un motivo appendere il muso e dare dell'incapace a Galliani. E lo dice uno che era il primo a volere Tielemans per Bertolacci e Jackson per Bacca. Ma riesco ad essere ugualmente felice, visto il recentissimo passato.

Questo purtroppo mi conferma che ormai non si tifa più per il Milan ma si tifa contro determinati personaggi. E chiudo qui l'OT.


----------



## markjordan (2 Luglio 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Con dietro Bernard e Douglas Costa a servirlo... Non De Jong e Bertolacci.


chi ci sara' dietro o vedremo il 2-9


----------



## franck3211 (2 Luglio 2015)

La maggioranza di voi mi dispiace dirlo ma non si comporta da tifosi ma da critici che aspettano ogni cosa per criticare Galliani società e chiunque altro faccia parte de Milan. Che delusione


----------



## ralf (2 Luglio 2015)

mark ha scritto:


> 58 milioni per questi tre giocatori!! Non ci voglio credere!! Non ci voglio credere!! Bisogna mandare via Galliani



51 se è vero che per Rami abbiamo incassato 8 e non 3.5


----------



## DinastiaMaldini (2 Luglio 2015)

Vedo che la maggior parte di insiste nel far notare che sarebbe potuto arrivare a zero a dicembre.
Ma allora perchè l'abbiamo comprato adesso?
La risposta è banale. Prima di Dicembre l'avrebbe preso un'altra squadra


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (2 Luglio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Ormai chi è convinto che questa squadra si poteva risollevare solo con Tielemans, Gundogan e Higuain non cambierà idea. E la cosa mi dispiace perché non riusciamo ad essere contenti neanche adesso che stiamo investendo. C'è sempre un motivo appendere il muso e dare dell'incapace a Galliani. E lo dice uno che era il primo a volere Tielemans per Bertolacci e Jackson per Bacca. Ma riesco ad essere ugualmente felice, visto il recentissimo passato.
> 
> Questo purtroppo mi conferma che ormai non si tifa più per il Milan ma si tifa contro determinati personaggi. E chiudo qui l'OT.


Il tifo ormai è a compartimenti stagni.


----------



## carlocarlo (2 Luglio 2015)

Per un anno che stiamo facendo acquisti prima del raduno, cosa che tutti e ripeto tutti invocavano, si critica perché abbiamo speso dei soldi. Sempre a piangere.. Qualsiasi cosa che si fa


----------



## Darren Marshall (2 Luglio 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Martinez potevamo permettercelo per 5 mln in più di Bacca. Poi c'erano anche Lacazette, Benteke ecc. Ma vabbè. In ogni caso il punto è che finché non ci sono registi o rifinitori calciatori come Bacca o Adriano sono inutili. Se poi invece ci saranno quegli elementi a centrocampo allora il problema non si pone. Ma se dobbiamo rimanere con De Jong-Bertolacci-Poli ecc stiam buttando soldi.



Martinez alla fine non ha scelto il Milan, che vogliamo fare stare qui a rimpiangerlo per l'eternità? Galliani ha colpe in questo? Si, assolutamente, ma ormai è andata così. Dobbiamo sperare che intervengano seriamente su centrocampo e difesa, altrimenti gli acquisti in avanti sono inutili, su questo sono assolutamente d'accordo con te.


----------



## franck3211 (2 Luglio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Ormai chi è convinto che questa squadra si poteva risollevare solo con Tielemans, Gundogan e Higuain non cambierà idea. E la cosa mi dispiace perché non riusciamo ad essere contenti neanche adesso che stiamo investendo. C'è sempre un motivo appendere il muso e dare dell'incapace a Galliani. E lo dice uno che era il primo a volere Tielemans per Bertolacci e Jackson per Bacca. Ma riesco ad essere ugualmente felice, visto il recentissimo passato.
> 
> Questo purtroppo mi conferma che ormai non si tifa più per il Milan ma si tifa contro determinati personaggi. E chiudo qui l'OT.



Parole sagge quoto tutto. Questi finti tifosi sono il male de Milan


----------



## Roten1896 (2 Luglio 2015)

carlocarlo ha scritto:


> Per un anno che stiamo facendo acquisti prima del raduno, cosa che tutti e ripeto tutti invocavano, si critica perché abbiamo speso dei soldi. Sempre a piangere.. Qualsiasi cosa che si fa



.


----------



## Renegade (2 Luglio 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Il tifo ormai è a compartimenti stagni.



Pensa chi invece come me non tifa proprio 

Io sarò contento solo quando prenderanno un calciatore utile alla causa, ossia un regista/centrocampista tecnico. Che poi arrivi Luiz Adriano, Bacca, Higuain, Ibrahimovic, Bertolacci o Godin me ne frega poco.


----------



## Renegade (2 Luglio 2015)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Martinez alla fine non ha scelto il Milan, che vogliamo fare stare qui a rimpiangerlo per l'eternità? Galliani ha colpe in questo? Si, assolutamente, ma ormai è andata così. *Dobbiamo sperare che intervengano seriamente su centrocampo e difesa, altrimenti gli acquisti in avanti sono inutili, su questo sono assolutamente d'accordo con te*.



Nulla da aggiungere.


----------



## Now i'm here (2 Luglio 2015)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> Questo era già a Milano a farsi le foto e nessuno lo sapeva? Bel segnale.
> 
> comunque ho buone sensazioni su di lui



si è passati dallo spifferare tutto ai giornalisti, con galliani inseguito e circondato ovunque dai giornalisti, al far arrivare direttamente a milano un giocatore senza che se ne accorga nessuno. 
finalmente un pò di professionalità e segretezza, avanti così, lavoriamo a fari spenti.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (2 Luglio 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Pensa chi invece come me non tifa proprio
> 
> Io sarò contento solo quando prenderanno un calciatore utile alla causa, ossia un regista/centrocampista tecnico. Che poi arrivi Luiz Adriano, Bacca, Higuain, Ibrahimovic, Bertolacci o Godin me ne frega poco.


Tranquillo, entro agosto acquisteranno Isco, garantito


----------



## markjordan (2 Luglio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Ormai chi è convinto che questa squadra si poteva risollevare solo con Tielemans, Gundogan e Higuain non cambierà idea. E la cosa mi dispiace perché non riusciamo ad essere contenti neanche adesso che stiamo investendo. C'è sempre un motivo appendere il muso e dare dell'incapace a Galliani. E lo dice uno che era il primo a volere Tielemans per Bertolacci e Jackson per Bacca. Ma riesco ad essere ugualmente felice, visto il recentissimo passato.
> 
> Questo purtroppo mi conferma che ormai non si tifa più per il Milan ma si tifa contro determinati personaggi. E chiudo qui l'OT.


e' questo il problema 
a me di G o B non frega una mazza
mi interessa il Milan , gli acquisti li giudichero' a natale
l'importante e' vedere capacita' di rinovamento


----------



## Darren Marshall (2 Luglio 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Tranquillo, entro agosto acquisteranno Isco, garantito



Quando Splendidi garantisce una cosa si può star davvero tranquilli, accadrà l'esatto contrario.


----------



## ralf (2 Luglio 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Anche il sito ufficiale dello Shakhtar conferma il costo di 8 milioni.*


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (2 Luglio 2015)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Quando Splendidi garantisce una cosa si può star davvero tranquilli, accadrà l'esatto contrario.


Il contrario è che acquisteranno Gotze


----------



## Renegade (2 Luglio 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Tranquillo, entro agosto acquisteranno Isco, garantito



Continua a non voler capire e a far finta che di centrocampisti tecnici o registi esistano solo i Top name già affermati


----------



## martinmilan (2 Luglio 2015)

rispetto tutti i vostri commenti...ma io l'ho visto in 5 partite intere...sarà stato un caso,ma in 5 partite ho visto cose che manco a mai dire gol..


----------



## prebozzio (2 Luglio 2015)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Con una nota ufficiale, il Milan comunica che ha acquistato Luiz Adriano. Per lui contratto con scadenza 30 giugno 2020. Farà parte del gruppo nei prossimi giorni.
> 
> Lo Shakhtar Donetsk ha confermato il costo del cartellino: 8 milioni di euro.



Benvenuto, in bocca al lupo!


----------



## martinmilan (2 Luglio 2015)

vedendolo ho rivalutato seriamente robinho,che tralaltro pure ora che è obeso e senza fiato gli viene preferito nella selecao


----------



## Mr7 (2 Luglio 2015)

A me piace Luiz Adriano. Meglio di Bacca (imho). Inoltre è un giocatore con esperienza internazionale ed è abituato a vincere seppur in Ucraina. I lati negativi sono prezzo del cartellino, contratto di 5 anni e forse non può giocare con Bacca.


----------



## Renegade (2 Luglio 2015)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> vedendolo ho rivalutato seriamente robinho,che tralaltro pure ora che è obeso e senza fiato gli viene preferito nella selecao



Non esageriamo ora. E' un buonissimo attaccante di riserva, un finalizzatore. Ma siam sempre lì; senza centrocampo tecnico in grado di rifinirlo è inutile e vale Matri.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (2 Luglio 2015)

Sono curioso di vederlo giocare, però 5 anni di contratto sono esagerati, dio mio


----------



## DannySa (2 Luglio 2015)

Il nostro è di fatto un non mercato, questi sono colpi di contorno e nessuno di questi può fare la differenza ora come ora.
Abbiamo speso 50 mln per due giocatori che sono da valutare in Italia, Mauri a 0 è un buon colpo che avremmo potuto fare anche quando non c'erano i soldi ma per ora gli unici titolari che hanno rinnovato sono Mexes e De Jong, cambiato nulla.
I colpi che ci servono non sono ancora arrivati, spero solo che in società non abbiano in mente di andare avanti su questa linea aspettando Ibra ad agosto perché pur con Ibra non avremmo la sicurezza di arrivare tra le prime tre, il centrocampo e la difesa centrale per ora sono roba da provinciale.
Non voglio dare giudizi e voglio che a giudicare sia il campo, vediamo che farà questo Bacca e i nuovi, per ora l'unico che mi aspetto possa portare un miglioramento è Mauri in mezzo al campo, gli altri in QUESTA rosa potrebbero fallire clamorosamente.
Qui manca Ibra, una mezzala tecnica, due centrali futuribili.
Non si chiede Ronaldo, ma se abbiamo ancora un centinaio di milioni circa disponibili questo è un mercato possibile, non si strapaga quando sei costretto a comprare, l'importante è che arrivi gente futuribile, per intenderci un Mauri può crescere e diventare un giocatore da Milan, un Poli invece rimane un cessazzo che sai già che non ti darà nulla.


----------



## koti (2 Luglio 2015)

Benvenuto Luiz!


----------



## MissRossonera (2 Luglio 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Laudisa (Gazzetta): allo Shakhtar 8 milioni. Per Luiz Adriano contratto fino al 2020.*



5 anni di contratto sono decisamente assai, ma anzi hanno speso solo 8 milioni, temevo peggio. Lui non lo conosco proprio, perciò non posso che dire benvenuto.


----------



## martinmilan (2 Luglio 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Non esageriamo ora. E' un buonissimo attaccante di riserva, un finalizzatore. Ma siam sempre lì; senza centrocampo tecnico in grado di rifinirlo è inutile e vale Matri.



non esagero per niente...robinho è più forte...


----------



## Louis Gara (2 Luglio 2015)

*Pare che Luiz Adriano, prima di firmare, stamattina abbia già svolto una prima parte delle visite mediche. Tutto in gran segreto.*


----------



## AntaniPioco (2 Luglio 2015)

Un giocatore alla torres


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (2 Luglio 2015)

In attacco siamo a posto così,ovviamente ibra è un caso a parte. Dovremmo avere dagli 80 ai 100 milioni di disponibilità ancora. Serve un altro centrocampista e serve un nome forte,uno che sappia gestire e far girare il pallone e 2 difensori. O 2 centrali o un centrale e un terzino. L'ideale sarebbe prenderli tutti e 4(5 con Ibra) ma la vedo difficile.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (2 Luglio 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Pare che Luiz Adriano, prima di firmare, stamattina abbia già svolto una prima parte delle visite mediche. Tutto in gran segreto.*









*Lo Shaktar saluta Luiz Adriano, top scorer della storia del club.*


----------



## prebozzio (2 Luglio 2015)

.


----------



## Darren Marshall (2 Luglio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Lo Shaktar saluta Luiz Adriano, top scorer della storia del club.*



Segna poco Cit. Storica.


----------



## ralf (2 Luglio 2015)

Siamo ad una media di due giocatori a settimana,se continuamo cosi per il 31 agosto avremo 40 giocatori


----------



## markjordan (2 Luglio 2015)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> In attacco siamo a posto così,ovviamente ibra è un caso a parte. Dovremmo avere dagli 80 ai 100 milioni di disponibilità ancora. Serve un altro centrocampista e serve un nome forte,uno che sappia gestire e far girare il pallone e 2 difensori. O 2 centrali o un centrale e un terzino. L'ideale sarebbe prenderli tutti e 4(5 con Ibra) ma la vedo difficile.


se sbolognamo alex arrivano tutti
x la qualita' vedremo
io non mi fido di quei centrali giovanissimi
nello e' ora che entri in azione


----------



## carlocarlo (2 Luglio 2015)

DannySa ha scritto:


> Il nostro è di fatto un non mercato, questi sono colpi di contorno e nessuno di questi può fare la differenza ora come ora.
> Abbiamo speso 50 mln per due giocatori che sono da valutare in Italia, Mauri a 0 è un buon colpo che avremmo potuto fare anche quando non c'erano i soldi ma per ora gli unici titolari che hanno rinnovato sono Mexes e De Jong, cambiato nulla.
> I colpi che ci servono non sono ancora arrivati, spero solo che in società non abbiano in mente di andare avanti su questa linea aspettando Ibra ad agosto perché pur con Ibra non avremmo la sicurezza di arrivare tra le prime tre, il centrocampo e la difesa centrale per ora sono roba da provinciale.
> Non voglio dare giudizi e voglio che a giudicare sia il campo, vediamo che farà questo Bacca e i nuovi, per ora l'unico che mi aspetto possa portare un miglioramento è Mauri in mezzo al campo, gli altri in QUESTA rosa potrebbero fallire clamorosamente.
> ...



questi ragionamenti io non li capisco.
ma secondo te importa piu a te,a noi, tifoso qualsiasi, di arrivare almeno in champions league, invece a loro, e tra loro metto anche chi sta pagando o indebitandosi per 480 milioni di euro. ripeto 480 milioni di euro
metteteli voi 480 milioni di euro.
un conto sono gli anni scorsi. quest anno la societa sta cercando di comprare il possibile. perche molta gente ci sta rifiutando come la peste, vedi kongo godin e martinez.


----------



## Alberto (2 Luglio 2015)

Una mia personale opinione, secondo me non c'è poi da fare tutte queste critiche per i giocatori acquistati, ricordiamoci che, volendo fare il gioco delle figurine, abbiamo sostituito Muntari-Essien con J Mauri-Bertolacci, Destro-Pazzini con Bacca e Luiz Adriano (mia opinione, Matri con Ibra). Non credo siamo messi peggio dello scorso anno. Qualche settimana fa, dopo il sabato nero di JM e Kondogbia, ero veramente scettico sulle reali intenzioni di ricostruzione del Milan e sulla competenza di Galliani (di cui, per carità, ancora dubito... almeno fino al 2 settembre). Ma obiettivamente non me la sento di dire che Galliani stia peggiorando la rosa, e non voglio fare nemmeno il ragioniere perchè evidentemente i soldi ci sono se li stanno spendendo, ed anche molti. Sono convinto che arriverà qualche altri giocatore a centrocampo ed anche di livello, così come i difensori (almeno 2 ricordando che hanno lasciato Rami, Bonera ed Alex probabilmente andrà via). Però obiettivamente ad oggi i cambi sono:
Muntari-Essien con J Mauri e Bertolacci (non credo ci abbiamo rimesso)
Bonera-Rami-Alex(probabile) con x x x (vedremo)
Destro-Pazzini-Matri(probabile) con Bacca, Luiz Adriano e forse Ibra
In più quest'anno abbiamo un vero Allenatore (la A maiuscola non è a caso)... bè personalmente non mi lamenterei più di tanto considerando che non si può pensare di costruire una squadra da scudetto fin da subito con l'appeal attuale, senza coppe da giocare (da 2 anni)... chiaro che sarebbe stato bello se avessero acquistato Cavani, Hummels, Gundogan, Iniesta, Fabregas, ma dobbiamo essere, a mio parere, realisti e ripartire da buoni giocatori (mandando via quelli scarsi) magari non si vince lo scudetto ma si può tornare in CL (sicuramente più con Bacca, Luiz Adriano, Bertolacci, che con Matri, Essien, Muntari, Pazzini e compagnia bella...) e già dal prossimo anno con la CL da giocare si riacquisisce appeal e torneranno anche i grandi giocatori... tutto e subito mi sembra un pò esagerato allo stato attuale delle cose...


----------



## Z A Z A' (2 Luglio 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Pare che Luiz Adriano, prima di firmare, stamattina abbia già svolto una prima parte delle visite mediche. Tutto in gran segreto.*



Secondo voi perché questa segretezza?


----------



## Super_Lollo (2 Luglio 2015)

Mado' 5 anni di Luigi


----------



## admin (2 Luglio 2015)

Può anche starci. L'importante è che non ci fermi a Bacca e Luiz Adriano. Anche in attacco. Serve uno forte forte forte.


----------



## TheZio (2 Luglio 2015)

robs91 ha scritto:


>



Io sono soddisfatto!!
Le mini-coppe  le voglio


----------



## miticotoro (2 Luglio 2015)

ma solo contratti da 4 o 5 anni esistono al Milan??? capirei per un ventenne .....
3 anni con opzione sul quarto? se è ancora utili il giocatore alla causa eserciti l'opzione e lo hai ancora per un anno, se invece è un peso per squadra e bilancio non eserciti l'opzione
Sono un po perplesso, poi quanto prenderebbe all'anno?


----------



## Marilson (2 Luglio 2015)

scarso come la fame in Burundi. Sinceramente ci rivoleva il bidone di immondizia da insultare là davanti.


----------



## markjordan (2 Luglio 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Mado' 5 anni di Luigi


si puo' sempre venderlo , nn e' un italiano che non ha mercato


----------



## prebozzio (2 Luglio 2015)

Marilson ha scritto:


> scarso come la fame in Burundi.


Da quel che mi risulta, la fame in Burundi è più che abbondante


----------



## MaggieCloun (2 Luglio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Può anche starci. L'importante è che non ci fermi a Bacca e Luiz Adriano. Anche in attacco. Serve uno forte forte forte.



Ibra  per me l'idea è proprio quella di prendere Ibra, poi si giocano il secondo posto Bacca e Luiz.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (2 Luglio 2015)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Secondo voi perché questa segretezza?



A forza di fare figuracce epocali in tutta Europa forse hanno capito come si fa mercato.
Meglio tardi che mai.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (2 Luglio 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Continua a non voler capire e a far finta che di centrocampisti tecnici o registi esistano solo i Top name già affermati


Non ti sto prendendo in giro, sto garantendo con le mie capacità divinatorie


----------



## Renegade (2 Luglio 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Non ti sto prendendo in giro, sto garantendo con le mie capacità divinatorie



Beh dopotutto è più probabile Isco al Milan per la fine di Agosto che un Milan con un gioco impostato e funzionale che sia orchestrato da Bertolacci, De Jong e Poli. 
Ciò detto, ''benvenuto'' Luiz.


----------



## Z A Z A' (2 Luglio 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Laudisa (Gazzetta): allo Shakhtar 8 milioni. Per Luiz Adriano contratto fino al 2020.*





Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Pare che Luiz Adriano, prima di firmare, stamattina abbia già svolto una prima parte delle visite mediche. Tutto in gran segreto.*





Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Ormai chi è convinto che questa squadra si poteva risollevare solo con Tielemans, Gundogan e Higuain non cambierà idea. E la cosa mi dispiace perché non riusciamo ad essere contenti neanche adesso che stiamo investendo. C'è sempre un motivo appendere il muso e dare dell'incapace a Galliani. E lo dice uno che era il primo a volere Tielemans per Bertolacci e Jackson per Bacca. Ma riesco ad essere ugualmente felice, visto il recentissimo passato.
> 
> Questo purtroppo mi conferma che ormai non si tifa più per il Milan ma si tifa contro determinati personaggi. E chiudo qui l'OT.



Mi chiedo perché c'era tanto entusiasmo quando tutti gli organi di stampa davano per fatti Jackson e Kondogbia. O perché Mauri è stato accolto con grandi elogi. O perché Romagnoli o Laporte sarebbero graditissimi. Semplicemente guardo le partite e mi faccio un'idea sul giocatore: se l'acquisto mi piace lo elogio,se non mi piace lo critico. Mi sembra un concetto abbastanza semplice.
E il fatto che stiamo spendendo tanti soldi non c'entra nulla con il valore dei giocatori acquistati,a mio personale avviso insufficiente e non congruo con lo sforzo finanziario.


----------



## Alex (2 Luglio 2015)

speriamo faccia bene


----------



## Djici (2 Luglio 2015)

ralf ha scritto:


> Ricordati nella gioia e nel dolore



fino a che la morte non ci separi


----------



## ACM_Dennis (2 Luglio 2015)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Con una nota ufficiale, il Milan comunica che ha acquistato Luiz Adriano. Per lui contratto con scadenza 30 giugno 2020. Farà parte del gruppo nei prossimi giorni.
> 
> Lo Shakhtar Donetsk ha confermato il costo del cartellino: 8 milioni di euro.



Benvenuto Luiz. Sicuramente un grande upgrade rispetto agli ultimi attaccanti che sono entrati a milanello. Se riuscissimo a prendere Zlatan avremmo l'attacco più forte della serie A, poco ma sicuro.


----------



## tapiro1 (2 Luglio 2015)

Mi sembra un discorso fuori luogo..... Intanto abbiamo presondeu attaccanti che volevano anche altre società.....vedi Roma.....Bertolacci ha fatto bene lo scorso anno e Mauri è un ottimo centrocampista


----------



## tapiro1 (2 Luglio 2015)

Tutte le considerazioni mi sembrano fatte da tifosi di altre squadre.....nn capisco


----------



## Montag84 (2 Luglio 2015)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Con una nota ufficiale, il Milan comunica che ha acquistato Luiz Adriano. Per lui contratto con scadenza 30 giugno 2020. Farà parte del gruppo nei prossimi giorni.
> 
> Lo Shakhtar Donetsk ha confermato il costo del cartellino: 8 milioni di euro.



Beh, il fatto che gli diamo 8 milioni per un giocatore che va in scadenza a Dicembre è segno che ne abbiamo da buttare e che ci saranno altri botti da qui a Settembre.

Certo, questo mi sembra un clone di Bacca come tipo di giocatore... era necessario prenderlo?


----------



## Doctore (2 Luglio 2015)

bacca e adriano>>pazzini e matri.
Al momento il milan è migliorato...
Basta?Ovvio che no.


----------



## Tobi (2 Luglio 2015)

Quando stavamo comprando Bacca qualcuno sul forum disse: 
30 milioni per questo pescivendolo? piuttosto prenderei Luiz Adriano.. ma tanto lo sta prendendo la Roma.
Adesso che l'abbiamo comprato è un bidone


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (2 Luglio 2015)

Tobi ha scritto:


> Quando stavamo comprando Bacca qualcuno sul forum disse:
> 30 milioni per questo pescivendolo? piuttosto prenderei Luiz Adriano.. ma tanto lo sta prendendo la Roma.
> Adesso che l'abbiamo comprato è un bidone



Ma infatti piuttosto che Bacca a 30, meglio Luiz Adriano a ZERO

Il problema è che abbiamo preso Bacca a 30 e Luiz Adriano l'abbiamo pure pagato


----------



## Morghot (2 Luglio 2015)

Certo che lamentarsi... boh non lo so, ormai penso si vada contro per partito preso.


----------



## Julian Ross (2 Luglio 2015)

Felicissimo, è un mio pupillo e farà ricredere tutti gli scettici.
Lo seguo da anni per vari motivi e vi assicuro che è forte.


----------



## Reblanck (2 Luglio 2015)

58 milioni per Bertolacci,Bacca e Luiz Adriano lol 

Non era meglio Wijnaldum(15),Lukaku(30),Gabriel o Embolo(15\18) ! Più forte e più giovane !


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (2 Luglio 2015)

Morghot ha scritto:


> Certo che lamentarsi... boh non lo so, ormai penso si vada contro per partito preso.



Alla fine della fiera anziché spendere 35M per Jackson ne abbiamo spesi 3 in più per prendere Bacca + Luiz Adriano. Ma probabilmente manco vista così va bene  "meglio spenderne 35 per uno buono anziché 38 per due calzette!" Disse l'adagio...


----------



## pisolo22 (2 Luglio 2015)

Partiamo dal presupposto che sostituiamo* Pazzini un 1984* che a parte il primo anno di Milan e fino al *gennaio 2013* quando prendemmo poi *Balotelli* non aveva fatto male ma cmq era sempre stato discontinuo e perseguitato dagli infortuni o a volte panchinato per altri al posto suo con *Bacca un 1986 *quindi 2 anni più giovane e con un pedigree di tutto rispetto in Europa con 2 Europa League vinte e quasi un goal ogni 2 partite di E.L che è tutto furchè qualcosa di malvagio poi ci potrà piacere o no anche io preferivo J.M ma non è arrivato , aspettiamo a sparare a 0 sul giocatore che poi 30 milioni sono tanti è vero ma se ci lamentiamo pure quando spendiamo e che cavolo allora non seguitelo il Milan solo per portare seccia e sparare a 0 come anche il re dell'est ha fatto sottointendere. 
Il 2o caso Via *Destro* e dentro *Luiz Adriano* un 1991 per 1987 ci sono 4 anni di differenza conditi da esperienze sempre in Europa dato che lo Shakhtar Donetzk si qualifa in C.L da molto tempo ormai e anche lui ha sempre nel bene e nel male timbrato il cartellino. Certo per 8 milioni un giocatore al quale il contratto scade a gennaio 2016 sono forse esagerati ma se bisognava pagarlo per averlo subito cosa ci possiamo fare ?.

Ps: Ripeto io sono contento perchè vedendo questi 2 giocatori al posto di chi sono arrivati è un upgrade clamoroso quindi ben vengano e poi come è stato e sempre sarà il giudizio sovrano sarà uno a darlo il rettangolo di gioco verde ora aspettiamo Settembre e vediamo come va a finire e poi ci sarà il tempo per sparare a 0 su Galliani la dirigenza e i giocatori ma non partiamo subito pessimisti.


----------



## Aron (2 Luglio 2015)

Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> Ma infatti piuttosto che Bacca a 30, meglio Luiz Adriano a ZERO
> 
> Il problema è che abbiamo preso Bacca a 30 e Luiz Adriano l'abbiamo pure pagato



L'importante è avere in rosa un attaccante forte come Bacca e uno discreto/buono come Luiz Adriano.
Han fatto le loro scelte, vedremo se sarà valsa la pena spendere quei soldi, ma gli acquisti comunque sono buoni.

Prendere unicamente Luiz Adriano per farlo giocare titolare è rischiosissimo, senza tralasciare che si sarebbe parlato di mercato low-cost a dispetto delle dichiarazioni pubbliche.


----------



## Aron (2 Luglio 2015)

Reblanck ha scritto:


> 58 milioni per Bertolacci,Bacca e Luiz Adriano lol
> 
> Non era meglio Wijnaldum(15),Lukaku(30),Gabriel o Embolo(15\18) ! Più forte e più giovane !



Gabriel chi? Intendi Gabigoal? 
D'accordo per Wijnaldum ed Embolo (Mihajlovic ha comunque chiesto Pjaca, quindi Embolo ce lo scordiamo). 

Lukaku sinceramente non li vale 30 milioni. 
Ancora non si capisce se è stato troppo pompato o se è davvero forte, ma 30 milioni per uno che non può fare il titolare sono davvero troppi. E' roba che il Milan non si può permettere, così come qualsiasi altra squadra d'Italia.


----------



## Lorenzo (2 Luglio 2015)

Reblanck ha scritto:


> 58 milioni per Bertolacci,Bacca e Luiz Adriano lol
> 
> Non era meglio Wijnaldum(15),Lukaku(30),Gabriel o Embolo(15\18) ! Più forte e più giovane !



Si, ma parlare così è troppo facile. Chi ti dice che con 15 milioni prendiamo Wijnaldum, con 30 Lukaku e con 15/18 Embolo? Non funziona come a Football Manager, proprio qualche giorno fa l'Everton ha chiesto 50 milioni solo per Lukaku...


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (2 Luglio 2015)




----------



## Pampu7 (2 Luglio 2015)

Dietro i problemi li risolve Alex


----------



## Eziomare (2 Luglio 2015)

Fabiuzzo90 ha scritto:


>



Aaaaah bravo!

E' un buon upgrade ragazzi, perchè lamentarsi?
Cioè, o si prende Ibra o è tutta feccia?
Suvvia, un po' di ottimismo!


----------



## markjordan (2 Luglio 2015)

Pampu7 ha scritto:


> Dietro i problemi li risolve Alex


se ne andra' ma intanto sano e' forte e con una buona preparazione chissa' ...


----------



## admin (2 Luglio 2015)

A me che buttino i soldi per questo o per quell'altro frega nulla. Io sono un tifoso, non il cassiere del Milan o un ragioniere. Per me possono buttarne anche altri 500, di milioni. L'importante è che rafforzino la squadra. 

Ora mi auguro che arrivi un grandissimo attaccante, un grandissimo centrocampista ed un grandissimo difensore. Nomi di grande livello. E costosissimi.


----------



## Konrad (2 Luglio 2015)

Posto che il duo Bacca-Luiz Adriano surclassa decisamente quello Destro-Pazzini della scorsa stagione, io credo che la questione dirimente sia Ibra viene o non viene?
Perchè se Mir. G pensa che alla fine lo svedese arriva, raga, siamo in una botte di ferro. Ibra con accanto uno tra Bach e L.A. non è tanta...ma TANTISSIMA roba!

Infine...un doveroso WELCOME anche a LUIZ ADRIANO! Sei al Milan per segnare...fallo e saremo tutti contenti, a prescindere dal nome meno "altisonante"!


----------



## ralf (2 Luglio 2015)

Galliani a TL,Bacca avrà la maglia numero 9 Luiz Adriano la 70.


----------



## JohnShepard (2 Luglio 2015)

Dai ragazzi secondo me l'hanno preso per giocarsi il posto con Bacca, l'attaccante principe secondo me si farà, e speriamo sia chi sappiamo tutti...

Poi il fatto che abbiano speso già 58 milioni è sintomatico: qualcos'altro faranno a centrocampo e difesa. Reparti da rinforzare con gente forte urgentemente. Certo i nomi di inizio mercato erano più affascinati (e forti) ma così purtroppo è andata, con molte colpe di Galliani.

Per quanto riguarda il contratto anche a me sembrano troppi 5 anni! Spero solo che fra qualche mese cambierà tutto a livello societario e non dovremo più dannarci per queste cose


----------



## JohnShepard (2 Luglio 2015)

ralf ha scritto:


> Galliani a TL,Bacca avrà la maglia numero 9 Luiz Adriano la 70.



Numero 11 lasciato libero...

Va bè è meglio che non fantastico troppo con la mente..


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (2 Luglio 2015)

*Gandini corregge: Luiz Adriano avrà la numero 9.*


----------



## Djici (2 Luglio 2015)

JohnShepard ha scritto:


> Numero 11 lasciato libero...
> 
> Va bè è meglio che non fantastico troppo con la mente..



Lo voglio con la 10


----------



## JohnShepard (2 Luglio 2015)

Djici ha scritto:


> Lo voglio con la 10



Per me va bene anche il 54


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (2 Luglio 2015)

Djici ha scritto:


> Lo voglio con la 10


La 10 è di Kei'ske


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (2 Luglio 2015)

*Bargiggia: a Luiz Adriano un contratto da 4M all'anno.*


----------



## Casnop (2 Luglio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Ormai chi è convinto che questa squadra si poteva risollevare solo con Tielemans, Gundogan e Higuain non cambierà idea. E la cosa mi dispiace perché non riusciamo ad essere contenti neanche adesso che stiamo investendo. C'è sempre un motivo appendere il muso e dare dell'incapace a Galliani. E lo dice uno che era il primo a volere Tielemans per Bertolacci e Jackson per Bacca. Ma riesco ad essere ugualmente felice, visto il recentissimo passato.
> 
> Questo purtroppo mi conferma che ormai non si tifa più per il Milan ma si tifa contro determinati personaggi. E chiudo qui l'OT.



Gentilissimo Re, non turbarti... Il tifoso è sempre così, portato alla critica, infelice perché vorrebbe sempre di più per la propria squadra, e raggiunto questo sarebbe sempre insoddisfatto. Normale, non censurabile, financo comprensibile. In ogni caso tollerabile. Fanno un po' sorridere le critiche basate su parametri incomprensibili come il costo del cartellino, valutabili in tempi di vacche magre e budget ridotti all'osso ma non in un'estate come questa in cui i fondi ci sono e vengono spesi con proporzionale generosità. Questo non significa che non arriverà questo o quell'altro giocatore di cui si avverte la mancanza, ma che si percepusce in ogni caso la necessità di non fallire gli altri obiettivi prefissati a costo di forzare le trattative con qualche spicciolo in più a club o giocatore. Quel che non è accettabile in un tifoso è la malafede, l'estorsione degli affetti in cambio di vantaggi inconfessabili, il fare, come annunciato da Curva Sud Milano, lo sciopero del tifo nel giorno drl raduno e negare ai giocatori, alcuni dei quali nuovi, il privilegio della vicinanza e del calore dei fans. Questo è opportunismo mercantile, affetto un tanto al chilo, violenza al proprio istinto di sportivi e sostenitori in cambio di piccole prebende. Questo dà fastidio, perché nega al tifoso il dovere di essere felice cullando i propri sogni. E quando si tradisce una volta, si tradisce sempre.


----------



## markjordan (2 Luglio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> A me che buttino i soldi per questo o per quell'altro frega nulla. Io sono un tifoso, non il cassiere del Milan o un ragioniere. Per me possono buttarne anche altri 500, di milioni. L'importante è che rafforzino la squadra.
> 
> Ora mi auguro che arrivi un grandissimo attaccante, un grandissimo centrocampista ed un grandissimo difensore. Nomi di grande livello. E costosissimi.


come un tempo

che m'e' mai fregato di costi doppioni e stipendi ?
che poi fra vendite e scadenze gia' sono dentro quasi 40m


----------



## diavolo (2 Luglio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Bargiggia: a Luiz Adriano un contratto da 4M all'anno.*


Spero siano lordì.


----------



## el_gaucho (2 Luglio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> A me che buttino i soldi per questo o per quell'altro frega nulla. Io sono un tifoso, non il cassiere del Milan o un ragioniere. Per me possono buttarne anche altri 500, di milioni. L'importante è che rafforzino la squadra.
> 
> Ora mi auguro che arrivi un grandissimo attaccante, un grandissimo centrocampista ed un grandissimo difensore. Nomi di grande livello. E costosissimi.



Ben detto! Smettiamola di fare i ragionieri e valutiamo I giocatori de sono validi o meno.
Adesso ci vuole Ibrahimovic, un grande grande difensore e un centrocampista ancora piu' forte


----------



## Il Giovine 77 (2 Luglio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Bargiggia: a Luiz Adriano un contratto da 4M all'anno.*


sono un boato visto che non è nemmeno parametro zero!


----------



## Djerry (2 Luglio 2015)

Sta passando un principio che io trovo aberrante: "i soldi ci sono, quindi i soldi non sono un problema".
Non può essere così, non si può più ragionare senza essere ragionieri, non esiste più quel calcio.

I milioni liquidi che stiamo spendendo (male, a prescindere) sul mercato non sono un gettito di cui potremmo disporre ogni anno, e non è che se questi ragazzi vanno male possiamo dire "pazienza, tanto avremo altri 100 milioni da spendere per riprovarci". No, non funziona così.

Questo mercato con queste disponibilità sono la classica "una tantum", una condizione speciale per le ragioni che sappiamo e per l'esigenza di Berlusconi di lasciare la società al vertice.

Prendere fattispecie intorno ai 30 anni, con quegli ingaggi mostruosi per cifre+durata e pure quel costo dei cartellini sempre sproporzionato ed eccessivo, sono gli stessi costi ed errori che ci sono costati il tracollo degli ultimi anni, il bilancio in grave passivo ed in un certo senso pure Thiago Silva, al quale abbiamo rinunciato perché non potevamo più permetterci i costi per Ibra.

Doveva essere un mercato per costruire le fondamenta, con 7-8 tra i migliori talenti under 25 in giro per il mondo (che non è affatto detto avrebbero reso meno di Bacca e Adriano) che avrebbero dato il via ad un circolo virtuoso in cui valorizzando quei beni avremmo vinto sia in campo che fuori nei bilanci.

Invece ammortamenti ed ingaggi rischiano di spazzarci via nel brevissimo periodo, e non avremo alcun asset nel patrimonio giocatori per poterci rilanciare, anzi ci servirà cedere le uniche cose belle che si saranno nel frattempo sviluppate (penso all'esplosione del Faraone) per ripianare i soliti debiti causati da questi acquisti a fondo perso.

Navighiamo a vista, pensando solo all'oggi, o la va o la spacca. Tanto chi se ne frega del domani, se saranno tutti problemi di quello venuto da Oriente?


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (2 Luglio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Bargiggia: a Luiz Adriano un contratto da 4M all'anno.*


 Ricoperto d'oro.


----------



## Hellscream (2 Luglio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Bargiggia: a Luiz Adriano un contratto da 4M all'anno.*



O abbiamo davvero un MARE di soldi, o davvero non capisco..


----------



## Il Giovine 77 (2 Luglio 2015)

cmq aspetterei fonti piu affidabili per le cifre, è difficile definire bargiggia un giornalista


----------



## Louis Gara (2 Luglio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Bargiggia: a Luiz Adriano un contratto da 4M all'anno.*



Sarà una scemenza di questo pseudo-giornalista, 4 milioni nemmeno Bacca li ha presi


----------



## Casnop (2 Luglio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> A me che buttino i soldi per questo o per quell'altro frega nulla. Io sono un tifoso, non il cassiere del Milan o un ragioniere. Per me possono buttarne anche altri 500, di milioni. L'importante è che rafforzino la squadra.
> 
> Ora mi auguro che arrivi un grandissimo attaccante, un grandissimo centrocampista ed un grandissimo difensore. Nomi di grande livello. E costosissimi.



Ben detto, amministratore. Un grandissimo difensore? Due!


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (2 Luglio 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Sarà una scemenza di questo pseudo-giornalista, 4 milioni nemmeno Bacca li ha presi



Oggi comunque si parlava di 3,5M. Credo proprio saremo tra i 3 i 4. Quindi quasi quanto Bacca se non di più.


----------



## Konrad (2 Luglio 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> La 10 è di Kei'ske



Beh può prendersi anche la 20 il "mandorlino"


----------



## sion (2 Luglio 2015)

impossibile 4 milioni..sarebbe da manicomio


----------



## markjordan (2 Luglio 2015)

4?
ora si esagera

non e' che bargiggia e tutti i compari nerazzurri di redazione...

vabbe' dai bacca segna in el , luiz in cl ecco perche'


----------



## Pamparulez (2 Luglio 2015)

No dai è uno scherzo 4mln. Non impariamo niente dagli errori che ci hanno portato nel baratro.. A 31/32 anni daremo 4mln a luiz adriano?!? Dai è un suicidio


----------



## Marilson (2 Luglio 2015)

Pamparulez ha scritto:


> No dai è uno scherzo 4mln. Non impariamo niente dagli errori che ci hanno portato nel baratro.. A 31/32 anni daremo 4mln a luiz adriano?!? Dai è un suicidio



Il Pampa  come va??


----------



## Aron (2 Luglio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Oggi comunque si parlava di 3,5M. Credo proprio saremo tra i 3 i 4. Quindi quasi quanto Bacca se non di più.



Allo Shaktar prendeva 4 milioni.

E' da vedere se sono 4 coi bonus o senza bonus.


----------



## mark (2 Luglio 2015)

Se gli diamo davvero 4 milioni a stagione questi sono degli incompetenti!! E non penso diano 4 milioni ad un panchinaro, quindi ho paura che Luiz Adriano escluda Ibra!!


----------



## Aron (2 Luglio 2015)

Pamparulez ha scritto:


> No dai è uno scherzo 4mln. Non impariamo niente dagli errori che ci hanno portato nel baratro.. A 31/32 anni daremo 4mln a luiz adriano?!? Dai è un suicidio



Questo comunque non è un "Flamini" che ti resta sul groppone.
Questo qui è buono. Se non gli dai i soldi che chiede, non ha nessun problema a cercare un'altra squadra che glieli dà.


----------



## markjordan (2 Luglio 2015)

CA da cl , a meno di 4 stava allo shaktar


----------



## ralf (2 Luglio 2015)

Non so se è stato già detto ma l'acquisto di Luiz Adriano esclude Nastasic visto che è extracomunitario.


----------



## markjordan (2 Luglio 2015)

ralf ha scritto:


> Non so se è stato già detto ma l'acquisto di Luiz Adriano esclude Nastasic visto che è extracomunitario.


bene
ma c'e' alex che puo' partire


----------



## Djerry (2 Luglio 2015)

Aron ha scritto:


> Questo comunque non è un "Flamini" che ti resta sul groppone.
> Questo qui è buono. Se non gli dai i soldi che chiede, non ha nessun problema a cercare un'altra squadra che glieli dà.



Il problema è che ormai glieli abbiamo dati e glieli daremo noi, perché nessuno in giro per il mondo investe 4 milioni netti annui per una fattispecie del genere di 30 anni.

A meno che accetti soluzioni esotiche, per carità, come fece Vucinic. Ma le vicende di Gervinho e Doumbia, sommate alle nostre capacità modeste in uscita, non possono far star tranquilli.

Segnalo che Robinho, per 3 anni un peso a bilancio e non meno forte nella reputazione di Luiz Adriano, è arrivato da noi 2 anni più giovane di quest'ultimo.


----------



## Black (2 Luglio 2015)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Con una nota ufficiale, il Milan comunica che ha acquistato Luiz Adriano. Per lui contratto con scadenza 30 giugno 2020. Farà parte del gruppo nei prossimi giorni.
> 
> Lo Shakhtar Donetsk ha confermato il costo del cartellino: 8 milioni di euro.



bah io non capisco quest'acquisto. Preciso: Luiz Adriano non mi fa schifo, specie dopo anni di Spazzini, Matri e Destro. L'avrei capito se preso a P.Zero a Gennaio, o se non avessimo speso quella cifra esagerata per Bacca. Ma se con il colombiano in coppia non può giocare (o almeno lo dò per scontato) e considerato che non abbiamo le coppe, che senso ha?


----------



## Aron (2 Luglio 2015)

Djerry ha scritto:


> Il problema è che ormai glieli abbiamo dati e glieli daremo noi, perché nessuno in giro per il mondo investe 4 milioni netti annui per una fattispecie del genere di 30 anni.
> 
> A meno che accetti soluzioni esotiche, per carità, come fece Vucinic. Ma le vicende di Gervinho e Doumbia, sommate alle nostre capacità modeste in uscita, non possono far star tranquilli.
> 
> Segnalo che Robinho, per 3 anni un peso a bilancio e non meno forte nella reputazione di Luiz Adriano, è arrivato da noi 2 anni più giovane di quest'ultimo.



Per me Robinho era un acquisto evitabile.
Il suo calo era evidente, ma si trattava di una tassa Raiola.

Luiz Adriano è invece un giocatore fisicamente ed emotivamente integro. Ha uno stipendio che per una riserva sono fuori dal comune in Serie A, ma che in Premier è la norma. 

Voglio dire...Luiz Adriano non è un Matri un po' più tecnico.
E' un ottimo giocatore. 
La società lo voleva? Gli dà tot soldi.
Altrimenti ci tenevamo Matri. 

A pensar male, la società può aver voluto "un paracadute" nel caso di flop di Bacca in Italia, ma non c'è dubbio che abbiamo tanti attaccanti di cui tutti incapaci di andare a segno regolarmente, mentre con Bacca e Luiz Adriano mettiamo una toppa a questo problema.


----------



## Casnop (2 Luglio 2015)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Con una nota ufficiale, il Milan comunica che ha acquistato Luiz Adriano. Per lui contratto con scadenza 30 giugno 2020. Farà parte del gruppo nei prossimi giorni.
> 
> Lo Shakhtar Donetsk ha confermato il costo del cartellino: 8 milioni di euro.



Alternativo a Bacca, un giubbotto imbottito di gol. Tecnica distillata in un gesto essenziale, funzionale. Uno scorpione nero, senza passione né pregiudizio. Gli vengono chiesti quegli otto-dieci gol partendo dalla panchina, fosse anche per quei dieci minuti nella tonnara dell'area avversaria. Potrebbe andargli stretto questo ruolo? La lunghezza del contratto e il suo stipendio, non cedibile a terzi, glielo impediscono. Deve tacere, studiare e colpire a morte. Benvenuto, Luiz, scusa se non ti do la mano.


----------



## bargnani83 (2 Luglio 2015)

markjordan ha scritto:


> bene
> ma c'e' alex che puo' partire



Non cambierebbe niente per le regole sugli extracomunitari


----------



## Louis Gara (2 Luglio 2015)

*Di Marzio: inizialmente il Milan aveva bloccato Luiz Adriano per Gennaio, e il club rossonero si era intanto defilato dall'affare Abdennour in quanto anche lui extracomunitario.

Luiz Adriano stamattina ha fatto le visite mediche, in segretezza, e poi è ripartito per risolvere delle questioni relative al visto. Sul giocatore c'era anche la Roma, che è rimasta sorpresa dalla rapidità della chiusura dell'affare.*


----------



## Casnop (2 Luglio 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: inizialmente il Milan aveva bloccato Luiz Adriano per Gennaio, e il club rossonero si era intanto defilato dall'affare Abdennour in quanto anche lui extracomunitario.
> 
> Luiz Adriano stamattina ha fatto le visite mediche, in segretezza, e poi è ripartito per risolvere delle questioni relative al visto. Sul giocatore c'era anche la Roma, che è rimasta sorpresa dalla rapidità della chiusura dell'affare.*



Sabatini sorpreso? E che faccia fa? Foto dell'evento?


----------



## Louis Gara (2 Luglio 2015)

Casnop ha scritto:


> Sabatini sorpreso? E che faccia fa? Foto dell'evento?



Sabatini non lascia trasparire emozioni, semplicemente si accende un'altra sigaretta


----------



## Schism75 (2 Luglio 2015)

Che poi é simpatico questo paragone che si fa tra destro Pazzini e bacca Adriano. É vero i secondi due sono notevolmente più forte. Ora però vi faccio una domanda: erano titolari destro o Pazzini? Se non ricordo male NO. Per cui, a ben vedere, sembra che stiamo facendo un upgrade di giocatori NON titolari. Spendendo 40 milioni. E sarebbe un sudicio. Per me il paragone deve essere fatto tra menez/destro e bacca/Adriano. E, per quanto spesso non sopportassi Menez, abbiamo fatto un upgrade, ma non così eclatante. Almeno per me.


----------



## Schism75 (2 Luglio 2015)

Casnop ha scritto:


> Sabatini sorpreso? E che faccia fa? Foto dell'evento?



Ci scordiamo romagnoli.


----------



## Navulor (3 Luglio 2015)

Ennesimo acquisto sbagliato da parte di Galliani... giocatore mediocre in scadenza pagato 8 milioni con 4 milioni netti di contratto... sta costruendo una squadra mediocre e se comparata al budget è una cosa vergognosa...


----------



## Reblanck (3 Luglio 2015)

Lorenzo ha scritto:


> Si, ma parlare così è troppo facile. Chi ti dice che con 15 milioni prendiamo Wijnaldum, con 30 Lukaku e con 15/18 Embolo? Non funziona come a Football Manager, proprio qualche giorno fa l'Everton ha chiesto 50 milioni solo per Lukaku...



Ne hanno chiesti 50 anche per Witsel e abbiamo pagato 20 milioni Bertolacci non mi pare di vivere nel paese di Football Manager mi sembra di aver fatto nomi di giocatori che sono sulla lista dei partenti !


----------



## Reblanck (3 Luglio 2015)

Navulor ha scritto:


> Ennesimo acquisto sbagliato da parte di Galliani... giocatore mediocre in scadenza pagato 8 milioni con 4 milioni netti di contratto... sta costruendo una squadra mediocre e se comparata al budget è una cosa vergognosa...



Ennesimo bidone e sarà l'ennesima stagione da 4\5\6 posto !
Dei giocatori presi nessuno ci fa fare il salto che ci serve.


----------



## Lorenzo (3 Luglio 2015)

Reblanck ha scritto:


> Ne hanno chiesti 50 anche per Witsel e abbiamo pagato 20 milioni Bertolacci non mi pare di vivere nel paese di Football Manager mi sembra di aver fatto nomi di giocatori che sono sulla lista dei partenti !



Certo, ma i prezzi li fanno i club, non li fai tu. Quindi non è matematico che con gli stessi soldi di Bertolacci, Bacca e Luiz Adriano pigli Wijnaldum, Lukaku e Embolo.


----------



## MrPeppez (3 Luglio 2015)

Felice per questo arrivo per diversi motivi:

buon giocatore
trattativa uscita oggi e si sapeva solo dell'incontro dell'agente e invece il giocatore era a Casa Milan (operazioni da vero Milan)
8 mln spesi (tanti lo ammetto) per un parametro zero fra 6 mesi (cosa che il Milan non avrebbe minimamente fatto negli ultimi 5 anni)

Ora speriamo di prendere Ibra e formare un reparto d'attacco fortissimo.


----------



## Navulor (3 Luglio 2015)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Felice per questo arrivo per diversi motivi:
> 
> buon giocatore
> trattativa uscita oggi e si sapeva solo dell'incontro dell'agente e invece il giocatore era a Casa Milan (operazioni da vero Milan)
> ...



Beh.. non mi pare che ci sia molto per essere contenti...


----------



## Mille e una notte (3 Luglio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Bargiggia: a Luiz Adriano un contratto da 4M all'anno.*





Hellscream ha scritto:


> O abbiamo davvero un MARE di soldi, o davvero non capisco..


Ci sarebbe da riesumare il topic sul sabotaggio interno. 
Oppure abbiamo preso dei campioni e nessuno lo sapeva


----------



## MrPeppez (3 Luglio 2015)

Navulor ha scritto:


> Beh.. non mi pare che ci sia molto per essere contenti...



Ad oggi, per me

Bertolacci >>>>>>>>>>>>>> Essien
Mauri >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Muntari
Bacca >>>>>>>>>>>>> Destro
L.Adriano >>>>>>>>>>>> Pazzini


----------



## Mille e una notte (3 Luglio 2015)

Morghot ha scritto:


> Certo che lamentarsi... boh non lo so, ormai penso si vada contro per partito preso.


Su un investimento come Jose Mauri nessuno si è lamentato per esempio.

E se prendono un centrocampista e/o un difensore forte e pronto fidati che saremo tutti contenti.
Ad oggi la squadra è incompleta



MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Ad oggi, per me
> 
> Bertolacci >>>>>>>>>>>>>> Essien
> Mauri >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Muntari
> ...


Vista così non è male 



Admin ha scritto:


> A me che buttino i soldi per questo o per quell'altro frega nulla. Io sono un tifoso, non il cassiere del Milan o un ragioniere. Per me possono buttarne anche altri 500, di milioni. L'importante è che rafforzino la squadra.
> 
> Ora mi auguro che arrivi un grandissimo attaccante, un grandissimo centrocampista ed un grandissimo difensore. Nomi di grande livello. E costosissimi.


.


----------



## Navulor (3 Luglio 2015)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Ad oggi, per me
> 
> Bertolacci >>>>>>>>>>>>>> Essien
> Mauri >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Muntari
> ...



Prima cosa sul fatto che siano piu forti di Destro io qualche dubbio lo ho...e anche grande...considerando che Destro è arrivato in una squadra a metà stagione che non produceva gioco e in cui il ruolo del centravanti era pressochè l'inferno... Bacca e Luiz Adriano non sono di certo i giocatori che svoltano un attacco da soli, e messi in un contesto di squadra mediocre non so quanto possano combinare... credo che Destro in una squadra organizzata possa fare molto bene considerando la sua capacità realizzativa... Sottolineo che non avrei mai riscattato Destro ad oggi ma: Destro (15 milioni) peggio di Bacca (30 milioni)...siamo sicuri?!

Seconda cosa, tralasciando Destro, sono d'accordo che gli acquisti siano meglio dei rimpiazzi (Josè Mauri buonissima presa)... ma 58 milioni per gli altri 3? sono abbastanza sicuro che direttore sportivo preparato di una squadra seria ti possa portare in casa complessivamente giocatori nettamente migliori di questi con questa cifra... stiamo parlando di 58 MILIONI spesi per un miglioramento che cambia solo di poco i valori in campo... non ci siamo proprio... per quanto mi riguarda, c'è tutto tranne che essere felici...


----------



## Navulor (3 Luglio 2015)

Mille e una notte ha scritto:


> Su un investimento come Jose Mauri nessuno si è lamentato per esempio.
> 
> E se prendono un centrocampista e/o un difensore forte e pronto fidati che saremo tutti contenti.
> Ad oggi la squadra è incompleta
> ...





Navulor ha scritto:


> Prima cosa sul fatto che siano piu forti di Destro io qualche dubbio lo ho...e anche grande...considerando che Destro è arrivato in una squadra a metà stagione che non produceva gioco e in cui il ruolo del centravanti era pressochè l'inferno... Bacca e Luiz Adriano non sono di certo i giocatori che svoltano un attacco da soli, e messi in un contesto di squadra mediocre non so quanto possano combinare... credo che Destro in una squadra organizzata possa fare molto bene considerando la sua capacità realizzativa... Sottolineo che non avrei mai riscattato Destro ad oggi ma: Destro (15 milioni) peggio di Bacca (30 milioni)...siamo sicuri?!
> 
> Seconda cosa, tralasciando Destro, sono d'accordo che gli acquisti siano meglio dei rimpiazzi (Josè Mauri buonissima presa)... ma 58 milioni per gli altri 3? sono abbastanza sicuro che direttore sportivo preparato di una squadra seria ti possa portare in casa complessivamente giocatori nettamente migliori di questi con questa cifra... stiamo parlando di 58 MILIONI spesi per un miglioramento che cambia solo di poco i valori in campo... non ci siamo proprio... per quanto mi riguarda, c'è tutto tranne che essere felici...



Vista cosi è meglio..


----------



## wfiesso (3 Luglio 2015)

scusate l'OT, ma tra gli affari fatti su italia 2 danno munoz dalla samp al milan, vi risulta o è una gaffe clamorosa?


----------



## Tahva (3 Luglio 2015)

Non ho mai seguito il giocatore quindi non lo conosco. Speriamo che faccia bene e ci stupisca tutti, benvenuto.


----------



## Dany20 (3 Luglio 2015)

Secondo me è un gran acquistò. Per 8mln gran affare. Mi auguro arrivi comunque Ibra e sarebbe un attacco stellare!


----------



## Cizzu (3 Luglio 2015)

Luiz Adriano, ahinoi, è una delle 'punte scarse' del Brasile, perfetto assieme a Jo, Ricardo Oliveira, Fred e Vagnér Love. Pagarlo 8 mln (e 5 anni di contratto a 3,5 mln a stagione) è stato un azzardo non da poco.
Tecnicamente lascia molto a desiderare, e non è nemmeno un fulmine di guerra. Ha di buono il gioco aereo e la generosità verso i compagni. Tutto dipende a questo punto se riusciamo a trovare l'amalgama giusta dal centrocampo in giù. Luiz Adriano e Bacca, senza rifornimenti diventano Destro e Pazzini, obviously.


----------



## Memories of the Time (3 Luglio 2015)

Questo è uno dei capolavori di Galliani. A meno che non si riveli un fenomeno tutto insieme, non sono certo gli 8 milioni il problema, sono i 4 a stagione (quindi 8 lordi) per CINQUE anni.


----------



## martinmilan (3 Luglio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Bargiggia: a Luiz Adriano un contratto da 4M all'anno.*



anche fossero 3.5 sono troppi per uno che farà la fine di doumbia...speriamo che dietro a mister bee ci sia gente grossa altrimenti si rischia il tracollo...


----------



## Jack14 (3 Luglio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Ormai chi è convinto che questa squadra si poteva risollevare solo con Tielemans, Gundogan e Higuain non cambierà idea. E la cosa mi dispiace perché non riusciamo ad essere contenti neanche adesso che stiamo investendo. C'è sempre un motivo appendere il muso e dare dell'incapace a Galliani. E lo dice uno che era il primo a volere Tielemans per Bertolacci e Jackson per Bacca. Ma riesco ad essere ugualmente felice, visto il recentissimo passato.
> 
> Questo purtroppo mi conferma che ormai non si tifa più per il Milan ma si tifa contro determinati personaggi. E chiudo qui l'OT.



A me sinceramente il giocatore piace, rispetto Destro e Pazzini è un upgrade clamoroso in quanto ha medie realizzative uguali o superiori, ha maggiore tecnica e sa giocare con la squadra facendo più assist. Detto questo i tifosi che criticano per me lo fanno perchè utilizzano come termine di riferimento il mercato dell'Inter che viene pubblicizzato dalla stampa e che risulta sulla carta migliore del nostro (siamo ancora scottati dall'affare Kondogbia). 
Però non è che se abbiamo i soldi dobbiamo per forza fare il mercato migliore di tutte le nostre concorrenti, io do merito all'inter per quello che sta facendo ma sono anche contento per i nostri acquisti tutti migliori dei partenti, con un evidente miglioramento. Poi dobbiamo renderci conto che con 58M, al giorno d'oggi, non si riesce a migliorare clamorosamente una squadra (basti pensare che il solo Kondogbia costava 40M). L'unica critica che posso fare, prendendo spunto dal mercato dell'inter, che avrei pensato in primis a rinforzare la colonna vertebrale della squadra, cioè la difesa e il centrocampo e poi avrei pensato all'attacco (anche perchè comunque avevamo già discreti attaccanti, il nostro problema fondamentale non erano i gol fatti).

Scusatemi chiudo l'OT facendo i migliori auguri a Luiz Adriano, spero ci riporti in alto. Chi dice sì al Milan (sopratutto in questo periodo) non va criticato ma amato.


----------



## angelo_o_diavolo (3 Luglio 2015)

Acquisto con poco senso, giocatore normalissimo che non è mai uscito dall'Ucraina e che non viene convocato nemmeno nel Brasile più scarso di tutti i tempi, dove gli viene preferita gente tipo Tardelli. 
Che sia un upgrade rispetto a Destro e gli altri è tutto da vedere. Questo discorso si fa ad ogni mercato e l'amore per la novità porta sempre a pensare che chi arriva sia meglio di chi parte. Ripeto, tutto da vedere, ma una cosa è certa: con questi giocatori lo scudetto non lo vinci mai. 
Ad ogni operazione i nostri dirigenti (anche se il mercato è in mano ad una sola persona) si dimostrano inadeguati. Questi sono chiaramente acquisti senza programmazione, segno che il progetto tecnico non esiste. L'unica differenza è che prima si aspettava Gennaio per prenderli a 0, ora si buttano via 8 milioni che potevano essere investiti in altri reparti.


----------



## Memories of the Time (3 Luglio 2015)

angelo_o_diavolo ha scritto:


> Acquisto con poco senso, giocatore normalissimo che non è mai uscito dall'Ucraina e che non viene convocato nemmeno nel Brasile più scarso di tutti i tempi, dove gli viene preferita gente tipo Tardelli.



Va bene tutte le critiche del mondo, ma cavolo essere convocati o meno da Dunga non dice veramente niente sulla qualità del giocatore


----------



## Milanforever26 (3 Luglio 2015)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Con una nota ufficiale, il Milan comunica che ha acquistato Luiz Adriano. Per lui contratto con scadenza 30 giugno 2020. Farà parte del gruppo nei prossimi giorni.
> 
> Lo Shakhtar Donetsk ha confermato il costo del cartellino: 8 milioni di euro.



Considerando l'età contratto un po' lunghetto (soprattutto considerando che parliamo di un brasiliano) ma sul valore del giocatore non si discute..operazione economicamente non troppo intelligente (alla fine costerà in tutto circa 50 milioni) ma si sa che il condor è così..

C'è il forte rischio di un robinho bis con il giocatore che dopo 2 anni buoni diventa un peso sul groppone..

Esclude Ibra?..non lo so..non credo a priori ma di certo se l'abbiamo fermato subito è perché non siamo certi che Zlatan venga, per lo meno non quest'anno..potrebbe anche essere che decida di far scadere il contratto e venire l'anno prossimo..speriamo di no..Ibra ci serve subito anche perché ad oggi il nostro attacco è comunque incompleto e pieno di surplus inutili (cerci, menez, elsha, matri)


----------



## angelo_o_diavolo (3 Luglio 2015)

Memories of the Time ha scritto:


> Va bene tutte le critiche del mondo, ma cavolo essere convocati o meno da Dunga non dice veramente niente sulla qualità del giocatore



Certo, se jackson Martinez fa panchina è perchè Bacca è più forte, invece se Luiz Adriano non viene convocato è colpa dell'allenatore.


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (3 Luglio 2015)

Non è scarso, smettetela di lamentarvi una volta tanto che compriamo qualcuno di decente.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (3 Luglio 2015)

*Figuraccia nazionale del Corriere dello Sport: titola "Milan esagerato. Ufficiale preso Luiz Adriano..." ma sbaglia immagine. Quello in primo piano infatti è Tyson...*


----------



## Memories of the Time (3 Luglio 2015)

angelo_o_diavolo ha scritto:


> Certo, se jackson Martinez fa panchina è perchè Bacca è più forte, invece se Luiz Adriano non viene convocato è colpa dell'allenatore.



DUNGA, DUNGA, DUNGA.
Dai, di cosa stiamo parlando?  Non ho neanche detto se la meriti, non conosco tutti gli attaccanti brasiliani per poterlo dire, dico che non userei mai una scelta tecnica di DUNGA per sostenere una mia tesi


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (3 Luglio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Figuraccia nazionale del Corriere dello Sport: titola "Milan esagerato. Ufficiale preso Luiz Adriano..." ma sbaglia immagine. Quello in primo piano infatti è Tyson...*



.


----------



## angelo_o_diavolo (3 Luglio 2015)

Memories of the Time ha scritto:


> DUNGA, DUNGA, DUNGA.
> Dai, di cosa stiamo parlando?  Non ho neanche detto se la meriti, non conosco tutti gli attaccanti brasiliani per poterlo dire, dico che non userei mai una scelta tecnica di DUNGA per sostenere una mia tesi



Beh allora esprimi una tua opinione, troppo facile così.
Stai dicendo che Luiz Adriano è un campione? Se si dillo, troppo facile salire sul carro tra 6 mesi.


----------



## Memories of the Time (3 Luglio 2015)

angelo_o_diavolo ha scritto:


> Beh allora esprimi una tua opinione, troppo facile così.
> Stai dicendo che Luiz Adriano è un campione? Se si dillo, troppo facile salire sul carro tra 6 mesi.



Mi dispiace boss, non seguo il campionato ucraino (come penso il 99% delle persone che stanno commentando e lo avranno visto solo in europa... bella forza), e dai video di youtube tutti sembrano forti. Se vuoi che spari un giudizio a random solo per potermi dire fra sei mesi "AHAHAH te l'avevo detto!11!" boh, di solito non parlo di cose che non conosco ^^ Tanto più che il calcio mi sembra sempre più un gioco complesso e difficilmente prevedibile, gente scartata come bidone e ripresa da altri che diventa campione, ecc ecc. Troppi fattori per esprimermi con la sicurezza che vedo in questi topic "Bacca farà schifo, Cessolacci buuuh, con Clasie e Tiellemenòkllmeneanans avremmo avuto una squadra da scudetto!11!"
Io critico il ruolo di Adriano, se è un sostituto di Bacca e non possono giocare insieme e se Miha non si inventa qualcosa in tal senso, e il costo/durata del contratto che statisticamente sarà difficile non rimpiangere.


----------



## folletto (3 Luglio 2015)

Una cosa è certa riguardo a questa operazione: 5 anni di contratto non stanno né in cielo né in terra.

Riguardo al giocatore non credo che sia poi così scarso, e riguardo al mercato degli attaccanti di sicuro a sto punto l'arrivo di Ibra diventa davvero fondamentale


----------



## Dumbaghi (3 Luglio 2015)

La 9 teoricamente era di Matri, è già venduto.


----------



## angelo_o_diavolo (3 Luglio 2015)

Memories of the Time ha scritto:


> Mi dispiace boss, non seguo il campionato ucraino (come penso il 99% delle persone che stanno commentando e lo avranno visto solo in europa... bella forza), e dai video di youtube tutti sembrano forti. Se vuoi che spari un giudizio a random solo per potermi dire fra sei mesi "AHAHAH te l'avevo detto!11!" boh, di solito non parlo di cose che non conosco ^^ Tanto più che il calcio mi sembra sempre più un gioco complesso e difficilmente prevedibile, gente scartata come bidone e ripresa da altri che diventa campione, ecc ecc. Troppi fattori per esprimermi con la sicurezza che vedo in questi topic "Bacca farà schifo, Cessolacci buuuh, con Clasie e Tiellemenòkllmeneanans avremmo avuto una squadra da scudetto!11!"
> Io critico il ruolo di Adriano, se è un sostituto di Bacca e non possono giocare insieme e se Miha non si inventa qualcosa in tal senso, e il costo/durata del contratto che statisticamente sarà difficile non rimpiangere.



In pratica lo critichi anche tu come acquisto


----------



## ed.vedder77 (3 Luglio 2015)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> La 9 teoricamente era di Matri, è già venduto.



Me lo auguro....


----------



## martinmilan (3 Luglio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Figuraccia nazionale del Corriere dello Sport: titola "Milan esagerato. Ufficiale preso Luiz Adriano..." ma sbaglia immagine. Quello in primo piano infatti è Tyson...*



a me sembra proprio adriano...


----------



## pazzomania (3 Luglio 2015)

folletto ha scritto:


> Una cosa è certa riguardo a questa operazione: 5 anni di contratto non stanno né in cielo né in terra.
> 
> Riguardo al giocatore non credo che sia poi così scarso, e riguardo al mercato degli attaccanti di sicuro a sto punto l'arrivo di Ibra diventa davvero fondamentale




Concorderei anche, ma bisogna capire che non esiste giocatore famoso o importante che firma contratti di 2-3 anni a quell' età.

Non c'è mai stato prima e non vedo perchè dovrebbe accadere con Luiz Adriano.

Purtroppo è cosi.. altrimenti ci si accontenta dei Matri.


----------



## Memories of the Time (3 Luglio 2015)

angelo_o_diavolo ha scritto:


> In pratica lo critichi anche tu come acquisto



Come acquisto, sì, è evidente: 4 milioni per 5 anni ad un Brasiliano a quell'età che comunque non è un fenomeno conclamato (fatto oggettivo) per fare la riserva di Bacca. Come giocatore, non so quanto possa valere.
Isi


----------



## HyenaSmith (3 Luglio 2015)

Ma la vogliamo smettere di comprare attaccanti da area piccola?!?!? Ancora non l'hanno capito che ci serve gente che crei spazi e faccia assist? Troppi soldi spesi male, servono due centrali, un regista, una seconda punta alla Ibra e sopratutto sfoltire ulteriormente la rosa. Il vero colpaccio di questo calcio mercato sarebbe la cessione di Montolivo, peccato sia quasi impossibile.


----------



## pedro (3 Luglio 2015)

buon giorno sono nuovo. a me non sembra cosi male e poi state sottovalutando il ragazzino preso da parma


----------



## HyenaSmith (3 Luglio 2015)

Non mi esprimo nel merito del giocatore visto che onestamente ho meglio da fare nei fine settimana che seguire il campionato Russo, semplicemente abbiamo bisogno come il pane di due centrali e di un regista.


----------



## Biss (3 Luglio 2015)

Su "Il Giornale" scrivono che percepirà 3,5 mln annui (per 5 anni) e allo Shakhtar verseremo 5,5 mln...


----------



## Louis Gara (3 Luglio 2015)

Biss ha scritto:


> Su "Il Giornale" scrivono che percepirà 3,5 mln annui (per 5 anni) e allo Shakhtar verseremo 5,5 mln...



Sul sito ufficiale dello Shakhtar c'è il comunicato: 8 milioni  Quindi probabilmente avranno tirato a caso anche sull'ingaggio


----------



## Il Genio (3 Luglio 2015)

Memories of the Time ha scritto:


> Come acquisto, sì, è evidente: 4 milioni per 5 anni ad un Brasiliano a quell'età che comunque non è un fenomeno conclamato (fatto oggettivo) per fare la riserva di Bacca. Come giocatore, non so quanto possa valere.
> Isi



E' comunque uno che puoi rivendere come e quando vuoi riprendendo, se hai fortuna, i tuoi soldi.
E' il classico brasiliano giramondo: Ucraina, Italia, stava andando negli Emirati, non è tipo da rifiutare destinazioni che promettono un buono stipendio.
Quest'anno ha detto no all'Al Aly (o giù di lì) solo perchè aveva richieste da Milan e Roma, altrimenti sarebbe andato senza battere ciglio
Se non gira l'anno prossimo va in Cina o negli Emirati stessi


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (3 Luglio 2015)

Quindi vedo che Di Marzio (Sky) e Pedullà ancora non si esprimono sullo stipendio... Gazzetta dello Sport manco? Aspettiamo che si pronunci una di queste 3 fonti.


----------



## Renegade (3 Luglio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Quindi vedo che Di Marzio (Sky) e Pedullà ancora non si esprimono sullo stipendio... Gazzetta dello Sport manco? Aspettiamo che si pronunci una di queste 3 fonti.



Sarà un capolavoro sui 3,5-4 mln sicuro


----------



## Chrissonero (3 Luglio 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Mi ricordo che fino all'anno passato quasi lo si invocava Luiz Adriano, adesso è diventato tutt'a un tratto un cesso?



Anche io non capisco perche parlano di lui come fosse un bidone, non sara mai un Shevchenko ma questo è forte fidati.. sui numeri ne parlano da soli, atleticame a posto, molto veloce, a me piace questa operazione piu di quella di Bacca, sempre cmq credo manca Zlatan.. senza lui non abbiamo quasi nulla


----------



## Il Giovine 77 (3 Luglio 2015)

finchè arriva gente che SA cosa vuol dire vince e COME si fa a vincere a me sta bene! Luiz Adriano è un vincente quindi è ben accetto


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (3 Luglio 2015)

Vi dirò, la coppia Ibra Luiz Adriano mi intriga di più rispetto ad Ibra Bacca.


----------



## Cizzu (3 Luglio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Vi dirò, la coppia Ibra Luiz Adriano mi intriga di più rispetto ad Ibra Bacca.



Siete proprio convinti che Ibra tornerà a Milano?
Cos'è che ti intriga di più?


----------



## DinastiaMaldini (3 Luglio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Quindi vedo che Di Marzio (Sky) e Pedullà ancora non si esprimono sullo stipendio... Gazzetta dello Sport manco? Aspettiamo che si pronunci una di queste 3 fonti.



Per me Di Marzio è ancora scosso dal fatto che Luiz Adriano ieri mattina era a Milano a fare le visite mediche e lui non sapeva nulla.


----------

